# Oliver- Vomiting & Diarrhea again...



## Mindi's mom

So, about 2 weeks ago I had that scare with Oliver. He was vomiting a lot and pooping blood. Took him to the vet and they decided it was an over growth of bad bacteria. For the last 2 or 3 days he has had looser and looser stool and today it has been water (2x) (his poop never got back to "normal"). He threw-up 3 times this morning before breakfast but none since then. Someone from the vet finally just called me back and said to feed him rice for dinner and breakfast and to call back tomorrow... the vet we saw last time is off today. I'm not sure what is going on. I asked if maybe he needed a longer dose of antibiotics but she didnt seem to think that was it. I have ordered pro-biotics, they should be here any day.

He is eating, drinking, playing like normal. Any one have a similar experience or ideas on what might be going on?


----------



## sherry

I'm sorry, I haven't any experience with this. It definitely is not normal. Hugs!


----------



## Chardy

Did you ever switch his food? What food is he eating?


----------



## pippersmom

I'm sorry that Oliver is sick again. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom

If he never got back to normal, maybe the diagnoses was wrong. I'd be making a trip back to the vet. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Chardy said:


> Did you ever switch his food? What food is he eating?


As soon as we got him he started eating the all stages food that Mindi eats. The breeder had him on Royal Canin Puppy. They eat Nature's Recipe Salmon & Sweet Potato. Mindi has allergies. It took me almost 3 years to find a food she wasnt allergic to (pulled out her hair and chewed her skin 'til she bled. We had to go in for monthly cortisone shots). Still not sure what it was but I wanted to stick with this because it is working. It only gets 3 1/2 stars on the pet food advisor but that is because of one ingredient and my vet said that it is fine in the doses in dog food. I dont think it is the food since we've had him for almost 3 months. I will feed them different foods if I have to but I'll have to separate them behind closed doors. They take turns, switching back and forth between food bowls...they share.


----------



## wkomorow

Camille,

It certainly is not normal and it could be just a gastric issue, but if it has lasted this long and if your vet is not finding out what is happening, it may be time to go to a board certified internist for a second opinion. It can not be very comfortable for little Oliver.

I hope Oliver does better.


----------



## Chardy

The vomiting would worry me and it sounds to me like the food is the culprit. 

If he was on metronidazole (antibiotic) and once you finished the symptoms came back, I would suspect that there is more going on that the antibiotic just is masking. 

I would take the advice that Walter offered to you and get to the bottom of this by seeing an IMS. The gi track is having issues digesting the food- You could test for SIBO- with a simple blood test. 

Make sure he is drinking and stays hydrated.


----------



## maggieh

This is not normal. Probiotics is a long term thing, not short term. True, the bacteria will return to normal but if anything is throwing it off like stress or a sensitivity it will go right back in a hurry.

Grain can upset digestive systems and rice is a grain. Instead of a bland diet of chicken and rice, holistic vets now recommend chicken or turkey and pumpkin. The pumpkin also helps with the digestive system.

If he improves on the bland diet and returns to vomiting and diarrhea on food, then the problem is the food. But you should stay on probiotics long term.


----------



## Ann Mother

Too many symptoms too often. So don't change anything again. I'd get a second opinion. Do you have a big emergency vet hospital? Ours has specialists there.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Alright, Oliver vomited 3 more times this morning between 5:30-6:30am. Just little gags with foam but still not normal. Now he as blood in his stool again. I called my vet she said to being him in and leave him. After I got off the phone with them I called the internist. They said I would have to have a referral from my vet and that she wouldn't be back in the office until Monday. My vet said she didnt think we needed to be referred yet that there was still plenty she could do. I dont know what that means. I dont want to waste time and money... but if the internist wont be in until Monday, I guess I dont have any other options. So off to the vet we go again. Cross your fingers for little Oliver. I hope we can get to the bottom of this. His tummy is making all kinds of gurgly, squirty noises. I'm am sure he feels like crap.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Ann Mother said:


> Too many symptoms too often. So don't change anything again. I'd get a second opinion. Do you have a big emergency vet hospital? Ours has specialists there.


Just saw this post. That is the vet I called for a second opinion this morning. They have the internist. They wont see us without a referral and my vet said she doesnt think a referral is necessary yet.


----------



## Kathleen

So sorry to hear that Oliver is not better.
Tummy trouble can be tough to figure out.
I hope he is doing better soon.


----------



## wkomorow

Mindi's mom said:


> Just saw this post. That is the vet I called for a second opinion this morning. They have the internist. They wont see us without a referral and my vet said she doesnt think a referral is necessary yet.


It could very well be just a tummy/allergy issue. My concern is that it could be a bit more serious and it is better to catch things before they escalate. Not to add to your stress, but I would be concerned with any medical professional that does not encourage a second opinion. My vet has said, I don't think test a, b or c will show much, but if you want to do them, fine, but they may not be the best use of your money. When the vet seemed unsure, and I suggested I take Luck to Tufts, he was all for it. When I was not completely convinced with what Tufts suggested, he encouraged me to see what Cornell thinks and then take all the opinions and decide what you think is best. He even wrote a synopsis of what his thoughts were to include in the package of Luck's medical records.

Most vet hospitals encourage a referral but don't require one. Again, Oliver may have something simple - and certainly hope that is the case.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Another round of same meds. She said the same thing you guys said, food intolerance. So changing food. She said she thought his food has too much fat.


----------



## Kathleen

One other thought...is the vomiting usually in the morning? Is it yellow?
A lot of little dogs will vomit bile in the morning when it has been too long since their last meal. Daisy used to do it when she was a puppy and I had to give her a little bedtime snack.
Just thought I would mention it in case it helps. You could have more than one thing going on at the same time.


----------



## silverhaven

Lola having a few bouts like this. If I remember correctly, the holistic vet ended up giving her metronidazole followed by a strong vet probiotic, usually the probiotic works fine on it's own for tummy but not that time. 

In the end I changed her food to homecooked and have never had another issue with her tummy, she doesn't do well on kibble at all, tried quite a few brands. I am wondering if some dogs just don't do well on additives/preservatives etc.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Kathleen said:


> One other thought...is the vomiting usually in the morning? Is it yellow?
> A lot of little dogs will vomit bile in the morning when it has been too long since their last meal. Daisy used to do it when she was a puppy and I had to give her a little bedtime snack.
> Just thought I would mention it in case it helps. You could have more than one thing going on at the same time.


It is only in the morning. I thought the same thing because Mindi does the same thing if she goes too long without food. I moved his dinner time a little later. And now that he is pooping blood, I really dont know... He didnt eat his food this morning. The vet gave him an antinausea shot and I offered him the wet food and he still isnt eating. I'm about to give him the ulcer med and then wait an hour and try to feed him again.


----------



## Mindi's mom

silverhaven said:


> Lola having a few bouts like this. If I remember correctly, the holistic vet ended up giving her metronidazole followed by a strong vet probiotic, usually the probiotic works fine on it's own for tummy but not that time.
> 
> In the end I changed her food to homecooked and have never had another issue with her tummy, she doesn't do well on kibble at all, tried quite a few brands. I am wondering if some dogs just don't do well on additives/preservatives etc.


He took 8 days of metronidazole already. They just gave him another 8 days worth. The probiotics that someone on SM recommended should be here by Monday. I dont know if it is "strong". I am going to start both of them on it and use it daily.


----------



## Mindi's mom

ARGGGHH! I was at petsmart looking at dog food for over an hour. I called 3 different companies and my vet about 6 times. I finally decided on Nutro Dry puppy small breed. My vet liked that one and it has a 4 star rating. I get home and I realized I grabbed the freaking adult instead of puppy! Ahhhh, now I have to drive 15 minutes back to petsmart to swap them out. I guess I can do it this weekend. The vet gave us a 3 cans of special GI wet food to use for now.


----------



## Mindi's mom

And I thought I would mention he has gained .5 pounds since we were at the vet 2 weeks ago. He is now 2 days shy of 6 months old and weighs 8 pounds!! He is going to be a big boy. He has all of his adult teeth and only retained his 2 upper canines. She said to give them another month or two before we think about having them removed. She says she prefers to wait on neutering...so all good there!


----------



## maltese manica

first; Your vet really needs to do a full blood panel on Oliver
second: start keeping up his electrolytes with unflavored Pedi lite ensure its room temp when giving it to him
Third: the strongest probiotic that I use on my two is the forti flora .........give one whole package to him until the blood is gone and poop is normal...then you can get away with 1/2 package
fourth; metronidazole is ok but make sure he eats something with it. You can use banana baby food its low oxylate and can aide in calming the stomach 
fifth: for the vomiting ask the vet for *sucralfate* its great to coat the stomach and the intestines. but will need this on an empty stomach.
sixth: Since he is on strong meds, you may want to ask the vet to give him zentonil plus once you find out whats going on and after the rounds of meds- this hasz vitamins and milk thistle to detoxify the system
seven: start looking into a new food 

this is what I am feeding; 
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.completeandbalanced.com%2F&ei=VkPmVIfmHZL3ggSwi4H4Aw&usg=AFQjCNFlVQPG-7IEktPafebxT-JScZk87g&bvm=bv.85970519,d.eXY

I am doing the allergen food; Red potatoes, sole fish, safflower oil, salmon oil and the hilarys blend powder

Its also a good idea to get a thermometer and ky jelly to take his temperature and check the color of his gums! 

This is from some one that has gone through **** and back and well at this point who knows what the cards hold for us! 


Pray that things will be ok <3


----------



## Mindi's mom

maltese manica said:


> first; Your vet really needs to do a full blood panel on Oliver
> second: start keeping up his electrolytes with unflavored Pedi lite ensure its room temp when giving it to him
> Third: the strongest probiotic that I use on my two is the forti flora .........give one whole package to him until the blood is gone and poop is normal...then you can get away with 1/2 package
> fourth; metronidazole is ok but make sure he eats something with it. You can use banana baby food its low oxylate and can aide in calming the stomach
> fifth: for the vomiting ask the vet for *sucralfate* its great to coat the stomach and the intestines. but will need this on an empty stomach.
> sixth: Since he is on strong meds, you may want to ask the vet to give him zentonil plus once you find out whats going on and after the rounds of meds- this hasz vitamins and milk thistle to detoxify the system
> seven: start looking into a new food
> 
> this is what I am feeding;
> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.completeandbalanced.com%2F&ei=VkPmVIfmHZL3ggSwi4H4Aw&usg=AFQjCNFlVQPG-7IEktPafebxT-JScZk87g&bvm=bv.85970519,d.eXY
> 
> I am doing the allergen food; Red potatoes, sole fish, safflower oil, salmon oil and the hilarys blend powder
> 
> Its also a good idea to get a thermometer and ky jelly to take his temperature and check the color of his gums!
> 
> This is from some one that has gone through **** and back and well at this point who knows what the cards hold for us!
> 
> 
> Pray that things will be ok <3



Ok, thanks! He hasn't had any more diarrhea since this morning but the vet couldnt get a sample...she said he was "empty" and he hasnt ate anything. No more vomiting. She said he is not dehydrated this time. I suppose I can give him the pedialyte anyways. He is already taking the sucralfate. 

I just talked to the girl I got him from and asked if she had any problems with him... loose stool, vomiting, etc. She said he had loose stool when she had him. They took him to the vet and he was given some kind of paste/probiotic. She only had him 5 weeks before she got rid of him. When I called her previous vet to check his health they failed to mention this. He had loose stool when I got him but I thought that was because I had changed his food. Now I'm thinking this may be an ongoing problem he has had his whole life.... and it is just now getting "bad". I called my vet and let them know all of that. They have the previous vets info so they can get the info and meds he took before. 

I do have a thermometer that I used on the kids when they were babies...I can use that one for Oliver since my kids are too old for an anal thermometer now. His temp was normal last time and this time (101).

His poop changes daily, am to pm. One time it will be tootsie rolls, then brown water, then tootsie rolls, then like soft serve ice cream. I really dont know... If this round of meds and food change doesnt help I am going to tell her I need the referral to the internist. It hurts my heart to think he may have been having a tummy ache his whole life.

Thanks for that link, I'm about to watch the video.


----------



## silverhaven

I buy this probiotic for when the girls have any tummy issues. Haven't needed it for a long time though. 
http://www.amazon.com/Natren-CanineDophilus-Probiotic-Gel-Syringe/dp/B001E14262

It isn't the one from the vet though, which was over $40 a tube. 

Without going through the threads, I am pretty sure you said ruled out for parasites, but sometime parasites aren't easily detected and I am wondering about giardia. has he been specifically tested for that? those are the symptoms, he would need panacur as well as the metronidazole for that.


----------



## Mindi's mom

silverhaven said:


> I buy this probiotic for when the girls have any tummy issues. Haven't needed it for a long time though.
> Amazon.com : Natren CanineDophilus Probiotic Gel - 20 ml Syringe : Pet Probiotic Nutritional Supplements : Pet Supplies
> 
> It isn't the one from the vet though, which was over $40 a tube.
> 
> Without going through the threads, I am pretty sure you said ruled out for parasites, but sometime parasites aren't easily detected and I am wondering about giardia. has he been specifically tested for that? those are the symptoms, he would need panacur as well as the metronidazole for that.


Well, poo. That isnt the probiotic I ordered. If the one I ordered doesnt help, I'll try that one. Oliver has had 2 negative parasite test but he was "empty" today from the diarrhea. She couldnt get a sample. She gave me something to collect a sample and bring in. She wants to check one more time. She said there can be false-negatives, like you said. I already have some Pyrantel pamoate. It is left over from when my son had pin worms but it is the same exact thing used for cats, dogs and horses. I could call and ask the vet about a dosage of that. Do you think that would work??


----------



## Chardy

It wouldn't hurt to treat for worms again. I would get a script from your vet.


----------



## silverhaven

Mindi's mom said:


> Well, poo. That isnt the probiotic I ordered. If the one I ordered doesnt help, I'll try that one. Oliver has had 2 negative parasite test but he was "empty" today from the diarrhea. She couldnt get a sample. She gave me something to collect a sample and bring in. She wants to check one more time. She said there can be false-negatives, like you said. I already have some Pyrantel pamoate. It is left over from when my son had pin worms but it is the same exact thing used for cats, dogs and horses. I could call and ask the vet about a dosage of that. Do you think that would work??


Sorry, no idea about that, the only thing I have heard for giardia is panacur.


----------



## maggieh

I went through something very similar with Tessa until I figured out two things. First, she can't tolerate chicken, and second, she has IBD/IBS/GERD. My holistic vet made the second diagnosis and put her on a supplement regimen that has worked beautifully for almost two years.


----------



## Mindi's mom

maggieh said:


> I went through something very similar with Tessa until I figured out two things. First, she can't tolerate chicken, and second, she has IBD/IBS/GERD. My holistic vet made the second diagnosis and put her on a supplement regimen that has worked beautifully for almost two years.


How did they diagnose IBD/GERD? What test should I be asking for or what should I try? They are currently eating a salmon, sweet potato, pumpkin food. The vet said it could be that salmon is a fatty meat but the overall fat content of the food isnt high...I dont know what to do.


----------



## silverhaven

Dr Becker recommends the ELIZA test for giardia. I think it could be worth doing as it could come and go and cause a lot more issues down the line, if that is the problem. I would send you the link but can't figure out how to do on iPhone.


----------



## Mindi's mom

silverhaven said:


> Dr Becker recommends the ELIZA test for giardia. I think it could be worth doing as it could come and go and cause a lot more issues down the line, if that is the problem. I would send you the link but can't figure out how to do on iPhone.


I googled it. I will call my vet tomorrow and suggest this. I have to take in a fecal sample anyways.


----------



## jmm

Ask for a fecal ova & parasite along with a giardia elisa for the fecal sample.


----------



## jmm

If things become normal on the Rx diet your vet gave you, it is okay to feel this for several weeks to let everything to settle down before switching to a new diet. You may not love the ingredients, but it is balanced and if he does well with it...its worth letting his gut get back to normal for a bit.


----------



## Ann Mother

Sorry first time back on this thread @ hospital yesterday with my daughter. Well Poo you need a referral that's terrible. I've gone to an internist & ophthalmologist without one here 😱. Also did not tell my normal vet & still they sent over the records instantly. Okay this sounds chronic and with the blood in stool serious. Insist on the referral & copies of tests already done & get to the internist this upcoming week. Always ask for a copy of test results for yourself & keep a file @ home. This is like a mechanic who keeps changing out parts until the car runs😱. Diagnosis is everything! You need another opinion & your vet should of said sure if you want one here it is. They can make mistakes. My regular vet Office here has two vets & I've seen them both. I called the office recently because my dog's vaccine was due and asked for a titer. The vet there @ the time assured me no need that the vaccine would not hurt my dog. The dog is two. I said no I wanted a titer. The next day I was out doing errands & stopped @ the vet office. The other vet came out and I mentioned I wanted a titer & he said sure. Today the vet called me with the results ( the one who I spoke with first) & Cody does not need the vaccine. Tomorrow I'm going by & picking up the results.


----------



## maggieh

Mindi's mom said:


> How did they diagnose IBD/GERD? What test should I be asking for or what should I try? They are currently eating a salmon, sweet potato, pumpkin food. The vet said it could be that salmon is a fatty meat but the overall fat content of the food isnt high...I dont know what to do.


He diagnosed it based on symptoms, response to pressure points, stomach sounds, breath smell and observation. He said to confirm would require invasive tests under sedation so he used Holistic supplements targeted at those ailments and tweaked the dosage based on how she responded. her bloodwork is perfect so we know there are no issues there. He said as long as she continues to do well we continue this course of treatment. And she is doing great.


----------



## Mindi's mom

jmm said:


> If things become normal on the Rx diet your vet gave you, it is okay to feel this for several weeks to let everything to settle down before switching to a new diet. You may not love the ingredients, but it is balanced and if he does well with it...its worth letting his gut get back to normal for a bit.


Ok, thanks! So much info to process. So many test to ask for. Keep the info coming. I've got to take a fecal sample in to her soon, tomorrow I guess. He has had diarrhea tonight, no blood visible. He has been vomiting off and on. Not a lot, I think the food is just not sitting well this time. Or maybe because they didnt give me the anti-nausea pills this time. They did give him an injection, I dont know how long it lasts though. If he isnt doing better by Monday I am going to politely insist that I need a referral to see the internist on Monday.


----------



## Snowbody

Mindi's mom said:


> Ok, thanks! So much info to process. So many test to ask for. Keep the info coming. I've got to take a fecal sample in to her soon, tomorrow I guess. He has had diarrhea tonight, no blood visible. He has been vomiting off and on. Not a lot, I think the food is just not sitting well this time. Or maybe because they didnt give me the anti-nausea pills this time. They did give him an injection, I dont know how long it lasts though. If he isnt doing better by Monday I am going to politely insist that I need a referral to see the internist on Monday.


 I really do think you need another opinion. I would talk to the vet tomorrow not Monday about seeing an internist or if there's a good vet school near you or internist with a good reputation, just get in touch with him/her. Often it takes a few days to get an appt with specialists so if you call tomorrow it might take until Monday or Tuesday. This is a long time for him to be sick considering it was going on with the person you got him from. A neighbor's dog did have giardia and was quite ill so a good thing to run that test. I think they had to worry to about it being contagious if I remember correctly but not sure.


----------



## Piccolina

Could it be?:

Canine Bloody Stool - Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE)


.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Snowbody said:


> I really do think you need another opinion. I would talk to the vet tomorrow not Monday about seeing an internist or if there's a good vet school near you or internist with a good reputation, just get in touch with him/her. Often it takes a few days to get an appt with specialists so if you call tomorrow it might take until Monday or Tuesday. This is a long time for him to be sick considering it was going on with the person you got him from. A neighbor's dog did have giardia and was quite ill so a good thing to run that test. I think they had to worry to about it being contagious if I remember correctly but not sure.


I agree. Now he has blood in his stool again. More than before. Still throwing up. He really doesnt feel good. I'll get the referral tomorrow and try to schedule an appointment at the internist ASAP.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Piccolina said:


> Could it be?:
> 
> Canine Bloody Stool - Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE)
> 
> 
> .


That kind of sounds like a catch-all diagnoses but I dont know. Sounds like what he has and that is the exact treatment he received both times, metronidazole, sucralfate, anti-vomiting meds. I am at home all day. He doesnt seem stressed or anxious. I dont think he has ate anything unusual, 2 negative parasite test. I really dont know. I am hoping it will be his food and I can get him all better with a diet change.


----------



## maggieh

HGE is sort of catch all since there are many reasons it could happen. The challenge right now is hydration with all the vomiting and diarrhea, Did the vet run blood work to check for pancreatitis? Not to be an alarmist but this can be quite serious and is more than "food not sitting well." Even with Tessa, the only times she was sick for more than a day or two was when she was having an adverse reaction to chicken - and it almost killed her.


----------



## pippersmom

Mindi's mom said:


> I agree. Now he has blood in his stool again. More than before. Still throwing up. He really doesnt feel good. I'll get the referral tomorrow and try to schedule an appointment at the internist ASAP.


If he is still sick I would take him to an ER vet right away. I am too much of a worry wart and would rather be safe than sorry. These little guys can get real sick real quick.


----------



## donnad

I am sorry your baby is not feeling well. I agree with Pippersmom and I would take him to an emegency vet asap.


----------



## Chardy

jmm said:


> Ask for a fecal ova & parasite along with a giardia elisa for the fecal sample.


This is the most important thing to do!!! Giardia is hard to catch....


----------



## Mindi's mom

2nd parvo test came back positive. I'll post more when I get home.


----------



## rrwtrw

Camille,

I am so sorry about Oliver. I have been going through something somewhat similar with Denne (19 months old). He was hospitalized for one day on 1/26 after severe bloody diarrhea and vomiting. He was discharged with dx of gastroenteritis - etiology unknown but the "working dx" was HGE based on his symptoms. With HGE, you usually have a PCV (Packed Cell Volume) blood test of >60. Denne's was lower than that but we caught it very early (he started the bloody diarrhea while at the ER). They could not do a fecal because it was pure liquid. As a precaution, we were sent home with Panacur for 5 days and also 7 days of metronidazole. After being off metro for 9 days, he had another episode of diarrhea and we started another 7 day course of metro. On day 7, he had yet another episode. This happened Wednesday and I took him to the vet who thought that his intestinal flora may have been compromised. She gave us Forti Flora for 30 days. Yesterday, I took him to a holistic vet who was able to get a fecal and they found evidence of Giardia. She prescribed another 14 day round of metro, followed by a fecal 10 days later and then another after that. I am thrilled for this information as I really don't want to live the next 14 - 16 years with food issues. I've been through that with my previous Maltese.

You have gotten ALOT of really good info but I have a few comments that I do not believe have been addressed.

1. In order to be effective, probiotics need to be given apart from antibiotic. I am giving Denne the Forti Flora 2-3 hours after the Metro.
2. The internal medicine specialist that we saw said that he had never had a case of pancreatitis in a dog as young as Denne (19 months old). 
3. I agree with everyone about hydration being the most important thing. If he is vomiting and having diarrhea, I would be VERY concerned about keeping him hydrated. 

...just thought I would share what we have been going through.

Terre & Denne


----------



## Mindi's mom

Alright, I'm home. Left Oliver at the Vet. All of his bloodwork came back normal or very close to normal. She is sending the fecal off for the ELISA test and should know results tomorrow. But the parvo test came back a faint positive. She brought me the test and there was definitely a blue dot. Not as dark as the control dot but it was definitely there. So I dont know if his first test was a false negative or if it was just so early it didnt show up. I kind of feel like there are multiple things going on. Since the previous owner said she had taken him to the vet 2x for diarrhea and its been an off and on problem for me. He has lost 3 ounces of weight since yesterday. But he wasnt very dehydrated. She said his gums were only slightly tacky. 

They are going to keep in touch. Going to call me tonight before they close and then tomorrow afternoon before they close. If he is doing ok then I can pick him up tomorrow and continue at-home care. She said that parvo has an 85% survival rate when hospitalized. He has had 3 of his 4 parvo shots. I dont know if that increases his chances of pulling through.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Here is his labs. Not sure if you can read it.


----------



## kilodzul

Did you do x-rays with contrast, just to be sure that there's nothing in his digestive system that shouldn't be there?

I see you got many great pieces of advice here. In case of my Cashmere's tummy issues grain-free, monoprotein food without any poultry and with limited ingredients, adding linseed and probiotics to the kibble + 3 weeks of giving anti acid meds before eating helped (as long as she's not eating nasty stuff from the ground, of course). I think that while problems with digestive system can have many causes, in most cases the treatment is very similar.


----------



## glo77

prayers for you and your little guy. Plese keep in touch with us. So many are concerned


----------



## pippersmom

Mindi's mom said:


> Alright, I'm home. Left Oliver at the Vet. All of his bloodwork came back normal or very close to normal. She is sending the fecal off for the ELISA test and should know results tomorrow. But the parvo test came back a faint positive. She brought me the test and there was definitely a blue dot. Not as dark as the control dot but it was definitely there. So I dont know if his first test was a false negative or if it was just so early it didnt show up. I kind of feel like there are multiple things going on. Since the previous owner said she had taken him to the vet 2x for diarrhea and its been an off and on problem for me. He has lost 3 ounces of weight since yesterday. But he wasnt very dehydrated. She said his gums were only slightly tacky.
> 
> They are going to keep in touch. Going to call me tonight before they close and then tomorrow afternoon before they close. If he is doing ok then I can pick him up tomorrow and continue at-home care. She said that parvo has an 85% survival rate when hospitalized. He has had 3 of his 4 parvo shots. I dont know if that increases his chances of pulling through.


I will say a prayer for little Oliver. Poor little guy.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Praying for Oliver and for You. I do hope that your vet gets to the bottom of this. Having dealt with HGE and bloody diarrhea it does not take long for their system to get out of whack and into dangerous areas. Hope that you get a definite diagnosis that is treatable. He is in the right place to get the help that he needs and hope that he is home soon. Lots of prayers and (((HUGS)))


----------



## Snowbody

Mindi - I'm so sorry that you're both going through this. It's so hard to deal with. Is there going to be anyone overnight with Olliver at the vet's? Please find out whether there will at least be a vet tech on duty. It worries me if there isn't. He really should be monitored. Sending prayers.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Snowbody said:


> Mindi - I'm so sorry that you're both going through this. It's so hard to deal with. Is there going to be anyone overnight with Olliver at the vet's? Please find out whether there will at least be a vet tech on duty. It worries me if there isn't. He really should be monitored. Sending prayers.


No, they close up and leave around 7pm and open the doors at 7am. I just called to check in on Oliver before the Vet got ready to close for the night. They said he hasn't vomited since 11am. He has perked up and is pacing around whining and barking. That breaks my heart to know he is in a tiny cage calling for us to come save him, but I guess that means he is feeling a little better. If he is feeling ok tomorrow I think I am going to pick him up right before they close. I dont feel comfortable with him being there all day Sunday while they are closed. The Vet said she comes and checks in 1-2x a day but I'm not comfortable with that. She said she would show me how to give him sub.fluids and his meds.


----------



## maggieh

Mindi's mom said:


> No, they close up and leave around 7pm and open the doors at 7am. I just called to check in on Oliver before the Vet got ready to close for the night. They said he hasn't vomited since 11am. He has perked up and is pacing around whining and barking. That breaks my heart to know he is in a tiny cage calling for us to come save him, but I guess that means he is feeling a little better. If he is feeling ok tomorrow I think I am going to pick him up right before they close. I dont feel comfortable with him being there all day Sunday while they are closed. The Vet said she comes and checks in 1-2x a day but I'm not comfortable with that. She said she would show me how to give him sub.fluids and his meds.


I know it might be inconvenient (and too late for tonight) but if they want to continue monitoring, drop him off first thing in the morning and pick him up right before closing. The way if there's a problem during the night you can call an ER vet. When Tessa was so sick this is what my vet had me do because they didn't want to take a chance on her having a crisis in the night and no one was around to help.


----------



## glo77

Keep the faith and get some rest. Your little guy is going to lie down and get some rest too. 7 am will come quicker if you sleep. I know this is hard on you and your little guy but it is good that he has perked up some.


----------



## sherry

I'm so sorry Oliver is still so sick! After tonight I would definitely not leave him overnight with none to monitor him. He will be better at home with you. Prayers for a swift recovery.


----------



## silverhaven

Poor Oliver, I hate that he is alone all evening and night but it is done now. I hope this gets sorted soon. 

How long is it since he had his last parvo vaccination? a weak positive is a bit suspect as you and your vet feel. Not something to mess about with though. 

Glad you will get the ELIZA back tomorrow. I kinda hope it is that, as it is more easily treatable than anything else.


----------



## wkomorow

Camille,

I am sorry you and Oliver are going through this. I don't want to worry you but the albumin level worries me. Have you run a bile acid test on Oliver. I agree with Sue and Maggie, if you can avoid leaving Oliver somewhere overnight when there is not a tech there, you should.

Good luck and keep the faith. If this does not resolve soon, an internist can really help.


----------



## Lou's Mom

Hoping he is better in the morning.


----------



## Mindi's mom

wkomorow said:


> Camille,
> 
> I am sorry you and Oliver are going through this. I don't want to worry you but the albumin level worries me. Have you run a bile acid test on Oliver. I agree with Sue and Maggie, if you can avoid leaving Oliver somewhere overnight when there is not a tech there, you should.
> 
> Good luck and keep the faith. If this does not resolve soon, an internist can really help.


The vet said the slightly low albumin levels were to be expected with how long he has had vomiting and diarrhea and then going so long with out eating. I dont really know what any of that means but it seemed to make sense. I have not had a bile acid test. What does that look for? What would it diagnose? 

There were a couple things that were a little high or a little low and she gave me a reason for each one. I really cant remember each thing she said. I should probably record my conversations with the vet so I can play it all back later.

I plan on picking him up tomorrow before they close for the afternoon. I dont want him to stay tomorrow night and Sunday while they are closed. The vet said she would show me how to do at home care.

Do you know if there are false positive parvo test?


----------



## Mindi's mom

Ok so I found this online... "A simple measure of white blood cell count is often the clincher for a CPV diagnosis. Because one of the first things the parvovirus infects is the bone marrow, a low white blood cell count can be indicative of CPV infection. If the ELISA test was positive, but the dog has a normal white blood cell count, it is unlikely the animal is infected with CPV. If however the dog has both a positive ELISA reading and a low white cell count, a fairly confident diagnosis of CPV may be made." 

I thought she said his WBC were normal. Does this mean it might be a false positive? I guess I'll ask her tomorrow. Nothing makes sense.

False positive link


----------



## wkomorow

I have no experience about parvo. I would think if there was an infection that he was fighting, you would see an increase in the white blood count. I do have some experience with liver issues in dogs. Although there may or may not be an increase in ALT and AST, it is typical to see an increase in glucose and a lowered albumin with liver issues. There are probably a lot of conditions that are similar like gastric distress. Many maltese have liver issues, for most it is MVD which is very manageable. A bile acid test is an indicator of liver function.

The worse thing we can do is to worry you more than you are. We are all playing arm chair vet. It really could be something chronic that is in the scheme of things very minor like a gastric or allergy issue. It could be more serious. Honestly at this point what you need is an answer from a vet.

Please try and not worry, but you need to find an answer - for your own peace of mind.

Hoping everything works out quickly for you so that you can get back to a wonderful life with Oliver.


----------



## Mindi's mom

I tried to add this to my last post but I guess it has already been 15 minutes. Any way, I looked up his WBC and it was 9.9. That is almost the exact middle of the normal range. I am going to be pissed yet so very happy if this is a false positive parvo test. I was hoping I had figured out what the problem was and was on my way to having a healthy Oliver back.


----------



## Mindi's mom

wkomorow said:


> I have no experience about parvo. I would think if there was an infection that he was fighting, you would see an increase in the white blood count. I do have some experience with liver issues in dogs. Although there may or may not be an increase in ALT and AST, it is typical to see an increase in glucose and a lowered albumin with liver issues. There are probably a lot of conditions that are similar like gastric distress. Many maltese have liver issues, for most it is MVD which is very manageable. A bile acid test is an indicator of liver function.
> 
> The worse thing we can do is to worry you more than you are. We are all playing arm chair vet. It really could be something chronic that is in the scheme of things very minor like a gastric or allergy issue. It could be more serious. Honestly at this point what you need is an answer from a vet.
> 
> Please try and not worry, but you need to find an answer - for your own peace of mind.
> 
> Hoping everything works out quickly for you so that you can get back to a wonderful life with Oliver.


Ok, thank you. I do remember her specifically saying that his liver was good. She said that it is a common problem in maltese so she wanted to rule that out. I dont know how or why she said that/came to that conclusion. I'll ask tomorrow about the bile acid test. I guess I am heading to bed. I want to wake up early so I can check on Oliver. I'll post back when I hear more.


----------



## Mindi's mom

I don't know if anyone is still following Oliver's story. I wanted to give an update. Oliver ate his food they left in his cage overnight and ate a little this morning. No vomiting and had one stool. She said it was diarrhea but slightly formed. She said he is very energetic and seems to be doing well. She is going to call me back around noon to follow up. I plan on bringing him home and doing the at-home-care since they are closed tomorrow and don't have a tech stay with the animals. I would rather him be with me so that if something happens I can take him to the ER vet. 

I asked about the possibility of a false positive test. She said she has never heard of that happening with this specific test even if given closely after vaccination. But he hasnt had a vaccine since November. She said she is very confident of the test results.

I'll update as soon as I know more. Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. It helps to know that people are thinking about us and really care.

Edit: Here is the link to the parvo test used. I dont really understand the percentages and what that means in accuracy. Parvo Test accuracy


----------



## Snowbody

Mindi - glad Oliver had a good night and ate a little and hopefully his stool will firm up. Very glad you're taking him home. Can't imagine leaving a dog alone at a vet unless someone's there. Mine has a vet tech over night and weekends. Continued prayers that they get to the bottom of this and he gets the right treatment. Are you still waiting for the Giardia results? I've lost track.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Snowbody said:


> Mindi - glad Oliver had a good night and ate a little and hopefully his stool will firm up. Very glad you're taking him home. Can't imagine leaving a dog alone at a vet unless someone's there. Mine has a vet tech over night and weekends. Continued prayers that they get to the bottom of this and he gets the right treatment. Are you still waiting for the Giardia results? I've lost track.


I know, I'm a little confused on what we've talked about too. I've got like 5+ FB groups informed, another site, this site and talking to people on the phone. I forget who I have told what. The giardia test was suppose to be back this morning but the Vet said she hadn't received it. She said she thought it was held up because of all the bad weather. I dont know if it will come in later today or if that means I will have to wait until Monday.

I also got a message saying that my probiotics are delayed because of weather. They were suppose to be here already too.


----------



## Snowbody

Yup I have gotten several FedEx alerts about weather issues esp in Memphis their hub. Keep us posted.


----------



## silverhaven

Glad to hear he is doing ok. Will check in to see if you get the giardia results. 

I have read article where there is weak false positives for parvo, but seems to be more closely after a vaccination. We shall see I guess.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Ok, we are home. So far, so good. They did shave his backside… they said to keep him clean. Kind of bothers me but I know it will grow back. Its not just a little sani-shave. Its to the skin from tail all the way down… even shaved his "boy-bits". I excepected the arm shave for IV. He keeps licking his hiney. I dont know if he is sore from the poopies or from the close shave. Anyways, I guess that is nothing in the big scheme of things. I had to wait over an hour to pick him up. They said they had to bathe him because of the poop. Then she said she had to bathe him again because he pooped again after she dried him… I don't really understand all of that… he has had diarrhea for awhile and only needed one quick rinse because of it. Giardia ELISA results were negative. 

Here he is lounging on the couch.


----------



## silverhaven

Glad he is home. Good you got the results, but doesn't solve the puzzle  No doubt he will be itchy and uncomfortable from the shave. Talk about lazy...shaving him because they didn't want to rinse him off. Not feeling great about your vet, I think I would look for another. What a sweet little face :wub:


----------



## Mindi's mom

silverhaven said:


> Glad he is home. Good you got the results, but doesn't solve the puzzle  No doubt he will be itchy and uncomfortable from the shave. Talk about lazy...shaving him because they didn't want to rinse him off. Not feeling great about your vet, I think I would look for another. What a sweet little face :wub:


I don't really know how I feel. This is the fourth vet I have tried since we moved here in 2008. I like this one best so far...Hated the others. This one has really great reviews on every site I've checked. Almost always 5 star reviews other than 5 years ago and later, it was owned/operated by another vet. I havent had any real problems other than Mindi receiving a rabies vaccine that I specifically said not to give her, she wasnt due for over 2 years (she had the 3 year vaccine), but that was years ago, I cant remember the year but possibly the old owner/vet. I really like Dr.Golden, do not like the other vet Dr. Jackson. Right now, I am most pissed about the shave. I dont know if I am just stressed and nit-picking. I am sure that was a tech, surely the vet didnt shave him this way. I didnt even notice until I got home. I kept him in his crate until then. I didnt want him shedding parvo anywhere on the way home. But poor Oliver can not stop licking and he lays there and growls if the kids get close. He doesnt growl at me but its really weird. He must be really uncomfortable. 

No poops or vomiting. He has been burping a little and passing very stinky gas.

If all goes well with this treatment then I dont need to go back for two weeks. Then they want to check him and give him his vaccines. This may be a dumb questions but what vaccines would he need?? I dont give bordetella since we don't go to the groomer or board. Mindi did get kennel cough a month or so ago, I think she got it from PetSmart but it didnt even last a week. Oliver didnt get it when Mindi had it. He obviously doesnt need parvo now. Rabies is the only thing I have given Mindi but is that really necessary?? Its not like they are out fighting wild animals like my cats do. And I don't know if he needs the parainfluenza either. 

I just feel like I want to make sure he is 100% well with 0 tummy troubles. Do you guys think he needs any vaccines? Which do you give your babies?


----------



## lydiatug

I titer for rabies, parvo, distemper every 3 years through Dr. Dodds at "Hemopet". My dogs don't board or go to groomers, therefore are very low risk. I have vaccine waivers for both (Nevada is a rabies waiver state) due to previous vaccine reactions. My yorkie has been in full blown anaphylactic shock twice and additional vaccines would likely be fatal. They have both titered well.

Rabies is the only vaccine required by law, they can not force you to get any others, so its up to you to evaluate risk vs reward.


----------



## silverhaven

Yikes! my girls have only had the initial standard vaccinations needed, and then were titered and came back with high immunity, so they are unlikely to need any vaccinations at all. I will titer again in a couple of years likely, for peace of mind. Lola has had one rabies and Penny won't be getting it, but we are in a place in Canada where there really isn't any rabies, and it isn't required. 

The last thing I would want to give your Oliver is a vaccination at this time in particular. I suggest you look into titering to check coverage. I am presuming that he did have his initial parvo vaccinations which I would have thought made it unlikely for him to actually have parvo. seems to me like you have to battle this vet quite a lot. Do you have a holistic vet nearby at all?


----------



## Mindi's mom

silverhaven said:


> Yikes! my girls have only had the initial standard vaccinations needed, and then were titered and came back with high immunity, so they are unlikely to need any vaccinations at all. I will titer again in a couple of years likely, for peace of mind. Lola has had one rabies and Penny won't be getting it, but we are in a place in Canada where there really isn't any rabies, and it isn't required.
> 
> The last thing I would want to give your Oliver is a vaccination at this time in particular. I suggest you look into titering to check coverage. I am presuming that he did have his initial parvo vaccinations which I would have thought made it unlikely for him to actually have parvo. seems to me like you have to battle this vet quite a lot. Do you have a holistic vet nearby at all?


He had 3 out of 4 of his parvo vaccines(booster pack, it had more than just parvo). I thought he had all of his boosters when I got him at 15 weeks. Totally my fault for not double checking. I'll make sure and do the titering from now on. And I think I'll just stick with the rabies since I think it is required in GA. I guess that is why I had Mindi's rabies done before. I had a titer done for me in January when I got a job at the hospital. Only makes sense to do it with the doggies too.

As far as a holistic vet, I have no idea. I guess I'll have to check around. Is there a good website that has them listed (maybe I can search by city or zip)? I can also ask my vet if they know or recommend any that I can research.

I also read today, dont know if it is true... Once a dog has parvo they can never get it again but can periodically shed it. Does this mean Oliver can give it to other dogs at any time? I mean I feel like if thats the case I should never take him anywhere...How do I handle that?

And I FB messaged my friend that is a tech at my vet. He has been off this whole time because of a death in his family. I asked him about the whole shaving thing. He said the only reason he would think of them doing that is because his skin was scalded by the fecal matter. That blows my mind. He was only alone from maybe 7pm-7am. He hadnt eaten anything in 1 1/2 days. I dont know how he would have poop on him long enough to scald his skin...That just sounds horrible to me. Pretty much makes me sick to think about. He said to put neosporin on his rear to sooth and heal the razor burn.(will that make him sick when he licks himself?) He also said he could be sensitive if they expressed his anal glands which also blew my mind...I express their anal glands about every 6 weeks. I have never caused them any pain or discomfort... I dont know. Just too much going on. I maybe be over reacting but it sounds like crap to me.

And he has now had one poop. Looks like soft serve icecream, so no more brown water. Still no vomiting. He scarfed down his food a little over an hour ago. He acted so starving I wanted to give him more but didnt want to make his tummy upset.

Sorry if I ramble. Just so much going through my head. I dont know if I make coherent thoughts.


----------



## silverhaven

Mindi's mom said:


> He had 3 out of 4 of his parvo vaccines(booster pack, it had more than just parvo). I thought he had all of his boosters when I got him at 15 weeks. Totally my fault for not double checking. I'll make sure and do the titering from now on. And I think I'll just stick with the rabies since I think it is required in GA. I guess that is why I had Mindi's rabies done before. I had a titer done for me in January when I got a job at the hospital. Only makes sense to do it with the doggies too.
> 
> As far as a holistic vet, I have no idea. I guess I'll have to check around. Is there a good website that has them listed (maybe I can search by city or zip)? I can also ask my vet if they know or recommend any that I can research.
> 
> I also read today, dont know if it is true... Once a dog has parvo they can never get it again but can periodically shed it. Does this mean Oliver can give it to other dogs at any time? I mean I feel like if thats the case I should never take him anywhere...How do I handle that?
> 
> And I FB messaged my friend that is a tech at my vet. He has been off this whole time because of a death in his family. I asked him about the whole shaving thing. He said the only reason he would think of them doing that is because his skin was scalded by the fecal matter. That blows my mind. He was only alone from maybe 7pm-7am. He hadnt eaten anything in 1 1/2 days. I dont know how he would have poop on him long enough to scald his skin...That just sounds horrible to me. Pretty much makes me sick to think about. He said to put neosporin on his rear to sooth and heal the razor burn.(will that make him sick when he licks himself?) He also said he could be sensitive if they expressed his anal glands which also blew my mind...I express their anal glands about every 6 weeks. I have never caused them any pain or discomfort... I dont know. Just too much going on. I maybe be over reacting but it sounds like crap to me.
> 
> And he has now had one poop. Looks like soft serve icecream, so no more brown water. Still no vomiting. He scarfed down his food a little over an hour ago. He acted so starving I wanted to give him more but didnt want to make his tummy upset.
> 
> Sorry if I ramble. Just so much going through my head. I dont know if I make coherent thoughts.


Aww! so sorry, you sound like you have just about had it :grouphug: I don't really know about your parvo questions, all you can do is google unless someone else has experience with this. 

As far a vaccines go, yes he should have had all of them when he was small, and some vets want to do them all again if not done at the right times, I have heard. A holistic vet would be more likely to do a titer and see what is needed though, rather than keep vaccinating. 

This is the type of vet I like, Veterinary Services Snellville, GA | Gwinnett Animal Hospital that one came up when I googled Buford, but it seems further out maybe, they are an intergrative animal hospital and do titering. I am impressed with the services they offer, but whether they are good, and how far away they are is another matter.http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Gabbysmom

Oh, poor Oliver! I'm glad he's doing better, but I'm so sorry you and he had to go through this! 

As far as I know, parvo is only shed up to 2 weeks after he's symptom-free. The viral shedding (in feces) is the reason why I would have assumed they shaved the little guy so thoroughly though. I volunteer at my local shelter and whenever we have parvo puppies (in the back, not up for adoption), there are signs posted all over the place warning of how contagious and hard to kill the virus is. I remember reading that under the right conditions it could last up to 2 months on surfaces inside a house and up to 5 months on surfaces outside. It can definitely survive for a while on fur.

You wondered about the percentages mentioned in the parvo test, a few posts ago (sorry! I'm just catching up). Specificity is the true negative rate, and sensitivity is true positive rate. Basically, when the manufacturer did its trials, out of 176 samples that this test identified as having parvo, only 2 were false positives. 

I'm so glad he's doing better and I hope he keeps improving. It's so, so hard when they're sick and you don't know what's wrong. How are you holding up?


----------



## glo77

Hang in there Mindi I think you are an awesome mom and have been through a lot. I am glad you are going to titer rather than just give the shots especially with the problems you are having with this little guy. If it ain't broken don't fix it. Keep us informed. Many of us are indeed reading and following this.


----------



## wkomorow

Camille,

I am so sorry you are going through this. Poor little Oliver. Is parvo definitely confirmed? Parvo is nasty stuff and stays in the environment for quite a while. If I understand Oliver is eating well and is acing OK. Currently, the major issues are his poop is not well formed. Neosporim will relieve some of the discomfort of his bum. To be honest, I had never heard of fecal scald. Is his backside all red? It is possible that his poop got all over him and they decided to shave the hair off to clean him off.

I think it is important for you and for him to get to the bottom of this. Even if you do not want to go to an internist, you probably should take Oliver for a second opinion at another vet. It has gone on too long and you do not seem to be comfortable with how this is resolving itself.

Good luck, hold him tight and give him lots of attention. Calmly think about what you want to do.


----------



## glo77

wkomorow said:


> Camille,
> 
> 
> Good luck, hold him tight and give him lots of attention. Calmly think about what you want to do.



Best advice yet


----------



## Mindi's mom

silverhaven said:


> Aww! so sorry, you sound like you have just about had it :grouphug: I don't really know about your parvo questions, all you can do is google unless someone else has experience with this.
> 
> As far a vaccines go, yes he should have had all of them when he was small, and some vets want to do them all again if not done at the right times, I have heard. A holistic vet would be more likely to do a titer and see what is needed though, rather than keep vaccinating.
> 
> This is the type of vet I like, Veterinary Services Snellville, GA | Gwinnett Animal Hospital that one came up when I googled Buford, but it seems further out maybe, they are an intergrative animal hospital and do titering. I am impressed with the services they offer, but whether they are good, and how far away they are is another matter.http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thanks for looking that up for me!! The website looks amazing, not that that really means anything. I'll try to read some reviews tomorrow. I looked up drive time, 40 minutes- 25 miles from me. It wouldnt be a horrible drive but then again when he is so sick the 20 minute drive I take now seems like forever. One 40 minute drive to a good vet would be better than repeated 20 minutes drives for a not so great vet.


----------



## silverhaven

You are welcome! I saw 3 reviews that were very positive, but one said very pricey. That doesn't reallly surprise me.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Gabbysmom said:


> Oh, poor Oliver! I'm glad he's doing better, but I'm so sorry you and he had to go through this!
> 
> As far as I know, parvo is only shed up to 2 weeks after he's symptom-free. The viral shedding (in feces) is the reason why I would have assumed they shaved the little guy so thoroughly though. I volunteer at my local shelter and whenever we have parvo puppies (in the back, not up for adoption), there are signs posted all over the place warning of how contagious and hard to kill the virus is. I remember reading that under the right conditions it could last up to 2 months on surfaces inside a house and up to 5 months on surfaces outside. It can definitely survive for a while on fur.
> 
> You wondered about the percentages mentioned in the parvo test, a few posts ago (sorry! I'm just catching up). Specificity is the true negative rate, and sensitivity is true positive rate. Basically, when the manufacturer did its trials, out of 176 samples that this test identified as having parvo, only 2 were false positives.
> 
> I'm so glad he's doing better and I hope he keeps improving. It's so, so hard when they're sick and you don't know what's wrong. How are you holding up?


That makes a lot more sense about the shaving when you put it like that. They did have him in isolation since he is so highly contagious. As far as the virus living I have read 6-9 months...on another site I read 12-18 months. I dont know which is correct but very scary. At this point my house is destroyed. I've had a puppy vomiting and pooping bloody water off and on for 2 weeks. I got a bissel spot bot "pawsitivley clean" with pet solution to clean up the barf and poop but now that it is parvo I just dont know what to do. I almost have to replace all of my carpet. The spots arent visible but I know the virus is still there. I cant spray bleach on my carpet. I'm not worried about Mindi getting it. I guess I just cant have any unvaccinated dogs to my house for the next 2 years... I went around and talked to all of my immediate neighbors that let their dogs loose. Every one said they are fully vaccinated. They thanked me for letting them know what was going on. 

He has seemed to not be licking his bottom now(but he is sleeping, its past his bed time). I read some one asked if his bottom is red or irritated. I cant seem to find where I read that so I'll just post here. His skin looks kinda pink but I dont really know if that is his skin color...Ive never shaved him down before. Mindi I give her a sani-trim every 4-6 weeks or when needed so I know what her skin looks like but his I'm not sure. It does not look red or alarming. No patchy, splotchy or rashy looking areas.

Oh, and about me!! Thanks for asking! I guess I am ok. My husband has been out of town for 6 weeks. We were without power for almost 3 days. It was about 40 degrees in our house. (I didnt think about taking the food out of the fridge/freezer and putting it outside so I had to throw everything away). School was closed from Friday until Thursday (went back this Friday) because of weather. Lots of trees fell, one on the house. Hubby came home Thursday night. Got all of the trees in the yard cut up. I was really freaking out the last couple weeks. I have high anxiety anyway along with lots of other stuff. Couldnt afford our health insurance so we cancelled in Dec...So, I'm not medicated. Makes it harder for me to handle these situations. Money problems and health problems are huge stress for me and its been a doozy. I spent less than half of what I normally do on groceries this week. I think we are going to live off of spaghetti and veggie soup for several weeks until we can recover. Huge falling out with my mom. All starting with Oliver being sick...(how did this happen...what did I do wrong...how could I have prevented this...why did his test come back negative 2 weeks ago... then, I wouldn't be so strapped for money if I didnt eat out once a week (that is like a $15 pizza delivery, not a $200 feast)then add family facebook drama (I dont know how I get sucked in, I dont even have any family on my Fb)BUT- Oliver seems to be on the mend, hopefully. And me and my family are healthy and happy. So glad that my hubby is finally home. Maybe things are turning around. Blah...I think I'm headed to bed its almost 2am.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Oh yeah...and I am suddenly allergic to some unknown something since October. I have been taking Zyrtec every 24 hours to keep the hives away. Every once in awhile I'll forget to take it and I'll break out all over again. I must have forgotten to take it last night. I am itching to death, covered in hives again. Once I get insurance I am definitely going back to the allergist for the skin test. 

Just walked the doggies. Now I'm going to go hug and snuggle them in the bed. So glad Oliver is home.


----------



## sherry

:grouphug::grouphug:Bless your heart! You have been through way too much! I hope Oliver is on the mend and life calms down for you. The hives may be caused by the anxiety you're going through.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## glo77

Hopefully Oliver has a good day today and you do too.


----------



## maggieh

Hope things are better this morning! 

One more thought on cleaning up after this episode - because you obviously can't bleach carpet (and some have said bleach doesn't kill the virus every time) you will want to make sure no one walks in your house with shoes on and then goes into someone else's house where there might be a puppy or dog with compromised immune system. You'll want to warn human visitors for the next few months that you've had parvo in the house so they can take the appropriate precautions with their shoes and socks.


----------



## edelweiss

Oh you poor dear---so much on your plate. The agony of a sick little puppy would put most of us under. You are managing all this pretty well, I think. Walter's advice was good, as usual. Don't make any rash :HistericalSmiley: decisions (pun intended) as stress can also lead to hives. Take your time, give your baby time to heal & the world will take on a whole new color.
:wub::wub:
edit: BTW just plain benadryl may help you with the hives.


----------



## wkomorow

Camille,

One thing that you can do is to get a professional steam cleaning company to come in and steam the carpets. A home steam cleaner will not do it, but a professional company has ways of disinfecting with tremendous heat.


----------



## silverhaven

So sorry to hear all you have and are going through. I should imagine all of the stress will cause your hives, you poor thing you. In that case I think you should just stick with your vet for now. You have enough going on. Take care of you.... xo


----------



## edelweiss

silverhaven said:


> So sorry to hear all you have and are going through. I should imagine all of the stress will cause your hives, you poor thing you. In that case I think you should just stick with your vet for now. You have enough going on.
> 
> 
> :goodpost:


----------



## pippersmom

Camille, I'm so sorry for all the stressful things that have been happening the past couple of weeks and I really hope things start improving now. How is Oliver today?


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Don't know if this addresses Oliver's discomfort but will tell you, one time I shaved Blaze's 'bum' for hygiene reasons and he began acting weird like his rear quarters were in pain. Took him to the vet, x-rays and exam, $80. later - could find nothing wrong. I figured out, he didn't like the feel of the 'shaved' area!!!! 
I no longer do that, I just trim with scissors. Maybe that's why he feels discomfort?
I also have to go 24 miles to the vet - anything is 20+ miles away. I wish very much we had a holistic vet here, not so.
I used to have titers done on my dogs but the last time I asked the vet the charge - it was $190.!!! 
WHAT DO YOUR VETS CHARGE FOR TITERS? Anybody...???


----------



## Mindi's mom

Oliver started vomiting this morning at 5 am. But now his diarrhea is gone. I gave him his anti-nausea med...so maybe the one from the vet had just started to wear off. He didn't want to eat this morning so I just put his food back in the fridge. He hasnt vomited any more, hopefully the meds are working. I am trying to stagger his meds. Just gave him his sucralfate (sp?) In an hour I'll see if he will eat a bite of food or pumpkin so the antibiotic isnt so hard on his tummy.

As for the shaved bottom. He keeps hiding it. Like he will take a couple steps then sit down. He favors one side, like when a dog has a hurt leg or something...like he leans to one side when he sits. I more closely checked his bottom this morning and his bottom is fine but his testicles are scabbed. They have pretty bad razor burn...but that wasn't where he was licking yesterday. I dont know. I'm just keeping a close eye on him. He is laying in my lap, just sleeping. He is very lethargic. He did eat and drink late last night. He isn't dehydrated, his gums are slimey, not sticky or dry. They are a good pink color.

I wish I knew the average life span (or whatever its called)...how long this virus takes to play out. My SIL that fosters dogs says she had 3 foster pups that ended up having parvo when she got them. One died, one was hospitalized for 1 day, one took 3 days. I feel like this has been an on going thing for 2 weeks. Unless the first time was something different than this time and both episodes just have the same symptoms. Viruses just suck!

Me and my hives are really the least of my problems. I dont think it is stress because they started back in October (I dont think I was stressed back then). And the Zyrtec works perfect as long as I remember to take it. Benyadryl doesnt works as good and makes me drowsy.


----------



## Chardy

Are you far from UGA? Maybe you could take him there and get a second opinion. OR have your vet do a consult tomorrow. Teaching Universities are the cheapest and most knowledgeable. Please see if you can do this.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Chardy said:


> Are you far from UGA? Maybe you could take him there and get a second opinion. OR have your vet do a consult tomorrow. Teaching Universities are the cheapest and most knowledgeable. Please see if you can do this.


I am about 45 min-1hour from UGA. I will call them in the morning. That is a great idea. 

I checked their site and it says I do not need a referral for ER/critical care but I do for internist, etc. Parvo is considered ER care, wouldnt you think?

They are open 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. I dont think he is in need of ER care right now. I am thinking if I need to take him in to the vet again though I might just drive straight there and skip my vet all together. When one of my Mom's yorkies had to have neck/spine surgery, UGA was excellent. Now that I think about it she took a doberman there that had genetic nerve problems too. I think UGA is my best bet.


----------



## Chardy

Mindi's mom said:


> I am about 45 min-1hour from UGA. I will call them in the morning. That is a great idea.
> 
> I checked their site and it says I do not need a referral for ER/critical care but I do for internist, etc. Parvo is considered ER care, wouldnt you think?
> 
> They are open 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. I dont think he is in need of ER care right now. I am thinking if I need to take him in to the vet again though I might just drive straight there and skip my vet all together. When one of my Mom's yorkies had to have neck/spine surgery, UGA was excellent. Now that I think about it she took a doberman there that had genetic nerve problems too. I think UGA is my best bet.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

You can even call the ER and tell them your situation and see what they would tell you. I have Cornell near me (2-1/2 hours) and they have cost me 1/4 of what an ER clinic around me has and not to mention that the university teaching hospitals have it all when it comes to accurate diagnosis. I would call the UGA ER and explain to them what has been going on and see what they say today.


----------



## Snowbody

Chardy said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> You can even call the ER and tell them your situation and see what they would tell you. I have Cornell near me (2-1/2 hours) and they have cost me 1/4 of what an ER clinic around me has and not to mention that the university teaching hospitals have it all when it comes to accurate diagnosis. I would call the UGA ER and explain to them what has been going on and see what they say today.


:goodpost: You can even call them today since they are 24/7.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Chardy said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> You can even call the ER and tell them your situation and see what they would tell you. I have Cornell near me (2-1/2 hours) and they have cost me 1/4 of what an ER clinic around me has and not to mention that the university teaching hospitals have it all when it comes to accurate diagnosis. I would call the UGA ER and explain to them what has been going on and see what they say today.


Ok, I called and spoke to the person who answers the phone. She asked a lot of questions, took a lot of notes. She is going to page the Dr have have him call me back. I'll update when I hear something new.

edit: Just took his temp. Its 100.5 so thats good.


----------



## Chardy

Camille, Great keep us posted!!


----------



## wkomorow

Don't know if you qualify, but this might help:

About Us | Community Practice Clinic | The UGA Veterinary Teaching Hospital

no referral needed. State vet hospitals tend to be less expensive than clinics because the vets are salaried state employees.


----------



## Mindi's mom

wkomorow said:


> Don't know if you qualify, but this might help:
> 
> About Us | Community Practice Clinic | The UGA Veterinary Teaching Hospital
> 
> no referral needed. State vet hospitals tend to be less expensive than clinics because the vets are salaried state employees.


That is who I called in my previous post. The Dr called me back and said I should probably bring him in. He said the estimate is between $2k-$4k. The initial exam is like $175. I told him I just can't afford that when my vet was only a fraction of that. It was a little over $500 for 24 hours at my vet. If I would have left him it would have only been like a $50-$60 per day charge after that. But I didn't want him there a 1 1/2 days with no supervision. If I have to take him back to my vet I guess I will have to start all over and pay for a new IV, bag of fluids, etc. He is still sick but I dont think he's critical. He hasn't ate today but he has drank water 3-4 times in the last hour or two. No more vomiting since this morning at 5am and no diarrhea and no blood that I can see in his poop. He has peed lots today. Big, light colored pee-pees. He is still lethargic but I think every one is tired and mopey when they are sick. His temp is normal, 100.5. So I dont know, but I think all of that sounds good. I know when my kids have the flu they barely eat for a week. And Oliver ate good yesterday. His eyes are no longer bloodshot. I dont know what causes that but the Dr had brought it to my attention/showed me before and now they are white.


----------



## Kathleen

Hoping that Oliver is on the road to recovery!



I also have to go 24 miles to the vet - anything is 20+ miles away. I wish very much we had a holistic vet here, not so.
I used to have titers done on my dogs but the last time I asked the vet the charge - it was $190.!!! 
WHAT DO YOUR VETS CHARGE FOR TITERS? Anybody...???
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

Yikes! That is high. Our vet charges $40 for the distemper and parvovirus titer tests, done in house.
Dr. Jean Dodd's lab does it for $52. You would have to pay your vet to draw the blood and ship too, but still should not add up to $190. Maybe that is an option?
https://labordatenbank.com/cake/hemopet/samples/hemopet_form


----------



## maggieh

Camille, I truly hope that Oliver is getting better. However, if he treally does have Parvo, he is likely still a very sick pup. Drinking more and frequent urination with clear urine can be a sign that he is rehydrated but it can also be a sign that Parvo is hitting his kidneys. I wish you had a way to have him at the specialty hospital where he can get excellent round the clock care. Having him at home is better than alone but he really needs experts checking on him if he truly has Parvo. 

Paws crossed that he does better tonight.


----------



## glo77

depending how he does you may need to bring him back for IV fluids until the GI symptoms completely subside. I am so sorry you are going through tis with your precious little guy. I think you were very right to bring him home with you this weekend. You know exactly how this weekend has gone and he knows you are right there for him. Prayers continue


----------



## Mindi's mom

I've been researching his meds and stuff. Online it says his cerenia dosage for an 8 pound dog is 2 16mg pills per day. His rx is for 1/2 a 16mg pill per day. It makes me wonder if that is part of the reason he did a little better at the vet. I know I can't believe everything I read online but I am questioning everything. 

Cerenia Info Link

I also read that he shouldnt be getting oral antibiotics...or any meds orally. I should have been sent home with injectables. Makes sense to me. 

Parvo Treatment Link


----------



## Mindi's mom

Sorry to keep bumping this thread. I know you guys are probably tired of hearing about Oliver. I just dont have any one to talk to about any of this. In my googling I found this link on the Colorado State University College of Veterinary Medicine site about At-home care with 85% survival. That is the same rate that my vet gave me if I admitted him. My vet opens at 7am but the Dr doesnt get in until 9am. I'm going to see what she says about this. 

Parvo Puppies New Protocol

The jist of it is, "CSU researchers are showing that there is another possibility – intensive at-home care at a fraction of the cost ($200-$300), but with similar outcomes when compared to the inpatient “gold standard” of care. The treatment relies on two drugs recently released by Pfizer Animal Health (which funded the CSU parvovirus study): Maropitant, a strong anti-nausea medication given under the skin once a day; and Convenia, an antibiotic given under the skin once, and lasting two weeks; as well as administration of fluids under the skin three times daily."


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Camille, I don't think anyone minds you "bumping your thread" we are here for you. That is why we are here to listen, and pray and offer advice when we can. I am praying for your Lil Oliver. Hope you can work with your vet and get him All better soon. Hang in there :wub:


----------



## edelweiss

It does sound promising & less costly. It would be good if your vet could confer w/those at CSU. Holding you in prayer.


----------



## Mindi's mom

edelweiss said:


> It does sound promising & less costly. It would be good if your vet could confer w/those at CSU. Holding you in prayer.


That is what I was thinking. I hate to say money is an issue but it is. We have $1k invested so far. I just can't afford thousands more. I dont really feel like we have made much progress. I will do any and every thing I can and have to do. I guess I can take out a loan, apply for care credit or a new credit card. I would just really like to try this at-home method. Thank you for your prayers.

For some reason I have a hard time posting pics from my computer. The only way I know how is to upload them to an image sharing site and post the link. Its easy from my phone but I'm usually on the computer. I have an Instagram account if any one wants to add me. I post more pics of the doggies on there. Camille's Instagam


----------



## silverhaven

We are here for the long hall, watching and supporting I hope 

I am quite a fan of home treatment, if possible  in Mums loving care. I hope this turns out to be a good solution.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Ok, me again. I have been scouring every inch of the internet. I found something else I am going to ask my Vet about tomorrow. I dont know how she will feel about it since it is herbal but it has 4 star rating out of 100+ reviews. I would like to try it, if she says it is safe. It may not help but if it wont hurt, I want to try it. If I cant get in fast...maybe next day delivery...

Have any of you heard of Parvaid before?

Parvaid on Amazon

This site has more info about dosage and ingredients

5 drops, 4 times daily for 5 days
peppermint, spearmint, chamomile, plantain, echinacea, berberis aquifolium, rose hips, yarrow, garlic, goldenseal, hibiscus flowers, alcohol (preservative), filtered water.


----------



## lydiatug

Mine was about $150 thru Dr. Dodds for rabies (not just the travel one, but actual levels). All Vegas vets charge $250-350 and do the tests thru IDEXX labs or Antech. My first visit with a new holistic vet was still less and she's also helping Georgie with her anal gland problem. I feel like it was a win, especially since she was willing to do the waiver when the other vets were not. 

I spent almost an entire day on the phone and not one other vet was willing to do the blood draw and send it to Dr. Dodds.



Kathleen said:


> Hoping that Oliver is on the road to recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> I also have to go 24 miles to the vet - anything is 20+ miles away. I wish very much we had a holistic vet here, not so.
> I used to have titers done on my dogs but the last time I asked the vet the charge - it was $190.!!!
> WHAT DO YOUR VETS CHARGE FOR TITERS? Anybody...???
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


Yikes! That is high. Our vet charges $40 for the distemper and parvovirus titer tests, done in house.
Dr. Jean Dodd's lab does it for $52. You would have to pay your vet to draw the blood and ship too, but still should not add up to $190. Maybe that is an option?
https://labordatenbank.com/cake/hemopet/samples/hemopet_form[/QUOTE]


----------



## lydiatug

Camille, I hope things are settling down a bit and Oliver is feeling a little better. Its so hard when the babies are sick!


----------



## maggieh

Mindi's mom said:


> Ok, me again. I have been scouring every inch of the internet. I found something else I am going to ask my Vet about tomorrow. I dont know how she will feel about it since it is herbal but it has 4 star rating out of 100+ reviews. I would like to try it, if she says it is safe. It may not help but if it wont hurt, I want to try it. If I cant get in fast...maybe next day delivery...
> 
> Have any of you heard of Parvaid before?
> 
> Parvaid on Amazon
> 
> This site has more info about dosage and ingredients
> 
> 5 drops, 4 times daily for 5 days
> peppermint, spearmint, chamomile, plantain, echinacea, berberis aquifolium, rose hips, yarrow, garlic, goldenseal, hibiscus flowers, alcohol (preservative), filtered water.


I am all for natural remedies, however I would not use this one to try and treat a dog already infected with parvo. If you read all the way down the page, there are special instructions and in fact this is a supplement to try and stop the symptoms (vomiting and diarrhea) but not combat the infection. And there's a warning at the bottom about not giving it to dogs with liver problems, etc. 

If you want a natural way of keeping the vomiting and diarrhea under control while he recuperates, I would suggest products from Animal Essentials - ginger-mint for vomiting and phytomucil powder for diarrhea. They do not contain the alcohol preservative and have only the essential effective ingredients. This means they are safer for most dogs even those with liver challenges.

Let us know how Oscar is this morning and what the vet says today.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Ok, thanks. He isn't doing very good. I woke up an 2 hours ago to check on him. He wasn't in the bed. I finally found him in the floor, in the corner, sleeping behind the recliner. My vet opens in 20 minutes.


----------



## sherry

I know this is a nightmare for you. Just know that we are all here to support you. Big hugs!


----------



## Chardy

I am so sorry you are going through this... Keep us posted.


----------



## glo77

watching and praying. You have given him something this weekend that only you could give him. I hope now your vet can figure out something today to start to help this little guy head back up the hill with his symptoms.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

rayer:rayer:rayer:

:grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven

Poor little guy, and you. Hope things get sorted and he feels better soon. 

I wouldn't be trying anything you read about on your own though, only a holistic vet would be safe for anything alternative like that in my eyes, but I get it that price is an issue


----------



## edelweiss

I agree w/Maggie---this is too serious at this point.
If you found your dog hiding it is a sign that his system MAY be shutting down. Do get to your vet ASAP. 
I think you have to confide in your vet about costs. I would. I am not a rich lady & I do have to watch what I spend and like you I would sell anything to provide for my babies, but there would be a limit for me too---nothing to be ashamed of. Do what you can, that is all you can do! Praying for you & your baby. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Hi every one. I got to the vet early this morning. An hour before the vet got there but I wanted to have the RTVs check him out. Oliver lost 1.25 pounds in 48 hours, that is 15% of his body weight. He was a little dehydrated. The vet didn't mention admitting him this time so that makes me think he is on the mend. I have to give him subcutaneous fluids (kind of like an IV drip but under his skin instead of in a vein). They gave me enough for 10 days. He got a couple more injections (Convenia & metoclopramide). Trying a new anti-nausea med, metoclopramide, since the cerenia wasn't working. She said it might work better, she usually just tries the cerenia first since it is 1x day instead of 3x day like this one is. They are having me give him nutrical 2x daily until he starts eating again. Also have some food I can syringe feed him if he goes longer than 3 days. I feel really good about everything. She seemed very positive like we were over the worst part. The only part I was really alarmed about was the 1.25 pound weight loss. I even asked them to double check his weight to make sure. They were like, "No, that's right. That's normal." I was like you can't recheck him just to make me feel better? They said, "No, that's his weight...." Ok, what the F ever. Can't take 30 seconds to recheck him. Really rubbed me the wrong way. 


Great.... He just threw up again. I guess that was the nutrical and the little bit of water he drank when we got home. Called the vet. I thought this anti-nausea med she injected him with was suppose to work better. I looked at my receipt and I dont see it listed. Now I dont know if they forgot to give it to him or if they forgot to charge me for it. Receptionist said she will ask the Dr and call me right back. *sigh*


----------



## rrwtrw

Camille,

I am really pulling for you and Oliver. One thing that I have not seen mentioned with regard to Sucralfate. It can interfere with the absorption of other drugs if not timed properly. Please see below. I have found this drug to be very safe and helpful for my dog when dealing with kidney and gastrointestinal issues but the timing is a bit tricky. 

*Sucralfate Tablets (Generic)*

*How is it given?
*Sucralfate is given orally. For dogs and cats, give Sucralfate on an empty stomach (1 hour before or 2 hours after feeding or giving other medications). Unless directed otherwise, if giving tablets, it is best to crush them and mix with water so the medication is better absorbed. 

Sending prayers your way...

Terre


----------



## Mindi's mom

rrwtrw said:


> Camille,
> 
> I am really pulling for you and Oliver. One thing that I have not seen mentioned with regard to Sucralfate. It can interfere with the absorption of other drugs if not timed properly. Please see below. I have found this drug to be very safe and helpful for my dog when dealing with kidney and gastrointestinal issues but the timing is a bit tricky.
> 
> *Sucralfate Tablets (Generic)*
> 
> *How is it given?
> *Sucralfate is given orally. For dogs and cats, give Sucralfate on an empty stomach (1 hour before or 2 hours after feeding or giving other medications). Unless directed otherwise, if giving tablets, it is best to crush them and mix with water so the medication is better absorbed.
> 
> Sending prayers your way...
> 
> Terre


Thanks for mentioning. It has been given 1 hour before every thing (food and other meds). He gets 1/2 a tablet, mixed with about 7cc of water until dissolved and then syringed in his mouth.


----------



## Chardy

Mindi, maybe you can get a baby scale like at Walmart or something to keep track yourself so you don't have to rely on anyone and peace of mind knowing if he is gaining or loosing. I feel so badly for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## rrwtrw

Mindi's mom said:


> Hi every one. I got to the vet early this morning. An hour before the vet got there but I wanted to have the RTVs check him out. Oliver lost 1.25 pounds in 48 hours, that is 15% of his body weight. He was a little dehydrated. The vet didn't mention admitting him this time so that makes me think he is on the mend. I have to give him subcutaneous fluids (kind of like an IV drip but under his skin instead of in a vein). They gave me enough for 10 days. He got a couple more injections (Convenia & metoclopramide). Trying a new anti-nausea med, metoclopramide, since the cerenia wasn't working. She said it might work better, she usually just tries the cerenia first since it is 1x day instead of 3x day like this one is. They are having me give him nutrical 2x daily until he starts eating again. Also have some food I can syringe feed him if he goes longer than 3 days. I feel really good about everything. She seemed very positive like we were over the worst part. The only part I was really alarmed about was the 1.25 pound weight loss. I even asked them to double check his weight to make sure. They were like, "No, that's right. That's normal." I was like you can't recheck him just to make me feel better? They said, "No, that's his weight...." Ok, what the F ever. Can't take 30 seconds to recheck him. Really rubbed me the wrong way.
> 
> 
> Great.... He just threw up again. I guess that was the nutrical and the little bit of water he drank when we got home. Called the vet. I thought this anti-nausea med she injected him with was suppose to work better. I looked at my receipt and I dont see it listed. Now I dont know if they forgot to give it to him or if they forgot to charge me for it. Receptionist said she will ask the Dr and call me right back. *sigh*


 
Camille,

I am glad that you are going to be able to give him subqs at home. Have you done this before? If not, what guidance / training did they provide? 

Terre


----------



## Mindi's mom

rrwtrw said:


> Camille,
> 
> I am glad that you are going to be able to give him subqs at home. Have you done this before? If not, what guidance / training did they provide?
> 
> Terre


She told me/showed me how to pinch his skin between his shoulder blades. Said kind of hold with 3 fingers and push in the middle with my index finger. Kind of like making a "W" shape in the skin. Insert needle in center/inner fold, hold fluids high (hang on door knob with a hanger). She said do you have any question? Would you like to watch me or would you like to try? I said, I'll try. She said I did perfect. I didn't go through both sides of the fold of skin, no leaks, even drip, no pain. He didn't even seem to notice. Now, I guess the trick is to see if it goes that smoothly next time. I give 100ml 1x day. It seems easy enough. If I have any questions I will definitely call. I am one of those people that calls for EVERY thing. They all know me by name after this 2 weeks. I just call and say, "Hey, its Camille again." 

Have you done it before? Does that sound right?


----------



## glo77

You are SO COURAGEOUS. You are as much a trooper as your little guy. I am gad she is helping you to do the support services at home for him. he will be more at peace in your arms which will help him to fight this. I am sorry they wouldn't give you 30 sec for another weight BUT let it go. He will weigh differently now already with the fluids you added. Hang in there. W're all right here. Share share share NOT ONE of us minds and it gives you sense of a support system. You are a GREAT MOM


----------



## silverhaven

You are doing really well. Sounds like the vet is working well with you. The weight loss will seems worse due to dehydration also. Just focus on the treatments I think right now.


----------



## rrwtrw

Mindi's mom said:


> She told me/showed me how to pinch his skin between his shoulder blades. Said kind of hold with 3 fingers and push in the middle with my index finger. Kind of like making a "W" shape in the skin. Insert needle in center/inner fold, hold fluids high (hang on door knob with a hanger). She said do you have any question? Would you like to watch me or would you like to try? I said, I'll try. She said I did perfect. I didn't go through both sides of the fold of skin, no leaks, even drip, no pain. He didn't even seem to notice. Now, I guess the trick is to see if it goes that smoothly next time. I give 100ml 1x day. It seems easy enough. If I have any questions I will definitely call. I am one of those people that calls for EVERY thing. They all know me by name after this 2 weeks. I just call and say, "Hey, its Camille again."
> 
> Have you done it before? Does that sound right?


 
Camille,

Yes, I have done this before for my Maltese, Austin when he was having trouble with his kidneys. It really helps you to provide home support them. 

Here is a video that is really complete. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrfBdD7GM8c

It is for a cat but it also applies for dogs. She shows you the location of the fluids and how to make a "tent" in the skin. She also shows an area at the back by the legs. I personally would not use that location. The video is very complete and gives trouble shooting tips. If you do pierce through to the other side of the skin, you will know because the fluids will come out. If that happens, remain calm and slowly pull it back in a little. The other thing that I found very helpful was warming the fluids just a bit. The fluid temperature is not painful to the dog, but the difference in temp between body temp and fluid temp "startles" them. The temperature of the dog is > 100 degrees and room temperature fluids are going to be closer to 65-70 at this time of the year. You can do this by putting warm water in a clean container and soaking the fluid bag (do not get any of the ports or lines in the water as they need to remain sterile). You can test some of the fluid by draining it from the line onto your wrist. It should be just warm. 

Hope this helps... 

Terre


----------



## Mindi's mom

Thanks every body. He has thrown up 3x since we've been home. I waited about 3 hours for the vet to call me back. When he just threw up again, I called them back. She said she gave him the anti-nausea shot...I can't even remember how to spell it now. I guess they just forgot to charge me for it. Said to take up his water and give him a dose of the oral anti-nausea med. Said to only give him a little water every hour with a syringe. She thinks the throwing up was because he drank so much water when we got home. I hate to keep calling the Vet back, they pulled her away from a surgery when I just called. Do you know if you can give too much nutrical? Since he threw up minutes after I gave him his dose earlier I kinda think I should give him a little more. I will definitely wait 30 minutes for the anti-nausea med to start working. 

This is all starting to cause friction with my hubby. He doesnt view the dogs the same way I do. He keeps telling me enough is enough. Tells me Im blowing money and maybe its time for me to get a job. I've have been a stay at home mom for 12 years. I mean I work occasional odd jobs. I work with a modeling agency. I make good money on those side jobs. I have raised almost $400 on a fund raising site. His Dad offered to give us $600 if I drive the 1 1/2 hours to get the cash from him. Its not like I'm going on a shopping spree, pampering myself, partying. I spend money on groceries, gas, and medical care. I can't think of the last thing I bought myself just because. He stops at QT and gets his energy drinks every day. Eats out for lunch every day (not a $5 lunch...between $15-$60 lunches) I told him I wanted to print out bank statements and get some highlighters and see who "wastes" more money. I tried to explain that the dogs are not goldfish. I love them almost as much as my kids. I mean it's like when my kids began to not need me I felt alone and like I wasn't worth anything or any good to anyone (I know, pity party...I think its my depression) But the dogs fill that void. They are my babies too. (great, now I'm crying) Anyways, I am so stressed. I'm just rambling. I'm not going to re-read what I wrote...probably lots of typos. Thanks for listening to my break down.


----------



## maggieh

What did the vet say about nutrical since he is still throwing up? I have always heard nothing by mouth until the vomiting stops.


----------



## Mindi's mom

And the plant enzymes & probiotics finally got here. I guess I'll call the vet again. I want to make sure I can give them to him. I don't know why the pics are sideways.


----------



## Mindi's mom

maggieh said:


> What did the vet say about nutrical since he is still throwing up? I have always heard nothing by mouth until the vomiting stops.


I forgot to ask. I think I was so upset about them not calling me back for 3 hours. I gave him the anti-nausea meds and then about 30 minutes later I gave him the sucralfate. He drank a little water about 20 minutes ago. No throwing up. I'll wait a little bit I guess before I call the vet back. I just worry about his sugar because he hasnt ate in 46 hours. Last time I gave him a drop of honey was 1am. I'm just afraid with him dropping so much weight so fast...


----------



## silverhaven

I also use those probiotics, but just for maintenance, added to their food everyday. When there is a tummy issues I use the push tube one I posted on here earlier.  But for now I think you probably should follow your vets instructions in this more critical situation.


----------



## Mindi's mom

OMG, I just got a call from my Paternal Grandfather. He said he got my email about Oliver's Online Fundraiser. He is bringing me a $1,000 check tomorrow. This is a huge weight off of my shoulders...I'm in tears. I think the prayers worked. I really think he will pull though with medical care. I was just so afraid I was running out of money. This is so amazing!!


----------



## Mindi's mom

silverhaven said:


> I also use those probiotics, but just for maintenance, added to their food everyday. When there is a tummy issues I use the push tube one I posted on here earlier.  But for now I think you probably should follow your vets instructions in this more critical situation.


I still have 5 days left of the probiotic she gave me. It is a capsule. I open it and put a couple ml of water in and syringe it to him.


----------



## edelweiss

Mindi's mom said:


> OMG, I just got a call from my Paternal Grandfather. He said he got my email about Oliver's Online Fundraiser. He is bringing me a $1,000 check tomorrow. This is a huge weight off of my shoulders...I'm in tears. I think the prayers worked. I really think he will pull though with medical care. I was just so afraid I was running out of money. This is so amazing!!


"The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases,
His tender mercies never come to an end.
They are new every morning, new every morning,
Great is your faithfulness, oh Lord, Great is your faithfulness.":wub:


----------



## Chardy

Mindi, I am praying for you. I am so happy you Grandfather is helping you.


----------



## silverhaven

I am so happy your Grandfather is helping you :grouphug:


----------



## Mindi's mom

Blah, Still throwing up with the anti-nausea injection and a follow up of oral anti-nausea med. That is 4x since we got home, mostly just white spit bubbles/foam. He did have 100ml of subq fluids today. I called the vet, they said if he throws up again or doesnt show improvement in the next hour I should bring him in to be hospitalized tonight. I just dont know what they can do that I can't. I have the same meds and fluids that they are going to give him. When they close, no one is going to be there until 7am tomorrow. He is up walking around a little now. That is an improvement over last night and earlier today. What do you guys think? Do you think I'm wrong for keeping him home with me? His gums are still slimy and pink. I think that means he is hydrated and his sugar is ok.


----------



## maggieh

Mindi's mom said:


> Blah, Still throwing up with the anti-nausea injection and a follow up of oral anti-nausea med. That is 4x since we got home, mostly just white spit bubbles/foam. He did have 100ml of subq fluids today. I called the vet, they said if he throws up again or doesnt show improvement in the next hour I should bring him in to be hospitalized tonight. I just dont know what they can do that I can't. I have the same meds and fluids that they are going to give him. When they close, no one is going to be there until 7am tomorrow. He is up walking around a little now. That is an improvement over last night and earlier today. What do you guys think? Do you think I'm wrong for keeping him home with me? His gums are still slimy and pink. I think that means he is hydrated and his sugar is ok.


Since you asked for opinions . . . I would take him somewhere that he would get 24 hour care by veterinary professionals. This has been going on too long and can have serious long-term consequences on his organs.


----------



## Kathleen

Oh dear, I wish he was getting better more quickly.
I am sure you are so worried.

I definitely would not leave him at the vet's if no one is going to be with him to watch him. That is scary. At least if he is with you, if he is worse you can take him to an emergency vet if necessary. And you can watch him to see how he is doing.

Sending hugs to little Oliver. :wub:


----------



## Mindi's mom

I gave him a dose of Nutrical. He has held it down for a little over 15 minutes so far. Does anyone know how long it takes to digest/be absorbed into the system? I tried to google it but didnt run across what I was looking for.


----------



## Chardy

maggieh said:


> Since you asked for opinions . . . I would take him somewhere that he would get 24 hour care by veterinary professionals. This has been going on too long and can have serious long-term consequences on his organs.


I agree with what Maggie just said as you are seeking out help from us. I think you need to call back UGA/or another vet hospital and tell them again what today has brought for Oliver- If the anti nausea meds have not stopped the vomiting and from your other post they gave him a shot of Convenia.. (I am not a fan of an antibiotic that you can not reverse if it is giving side effects) that drug is used way too freely and it cannot be reversed.

If it were me, I would be in the car on the way to the ER in UGA. That way, you never ever have to play Monday Morning Quarter Back.... EVER...


----------



## Mindi's mom

maggieh said:


> Since you asked for opinions . . . I would take him somewhere that he would get 24 hour care by veterinary professionals. This has been going on too long and can have serious long-term consequences on his organs.


I just called and they said it would be $500-$1500 a night at the 24 hour vet. The other 24 hour vet (at the University)I called said treatment would be $2k-$4k. So its back to not being able to afford that.


----------



## elly

maggieh said:


> Since you asked for opinions . . . I would take him somewhere that he would get 24 hour care by veterinary professionals. This has been going on too long and can have serious long-term consequences on his organs.


This is exactly what I would do:thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh

Mindi's mom said:


> I just called and they said it would be $500-$1500 a night at the 24 hour vet. The other 24 hour vet (at the University)I called said treatment would be $2k-$4k. So its back to not being able to afford that.


Believe me, I understand the challenges with cost. It's very painful to have to take money into consideration when you are dealing with a life-and-death situation for your beloved fluff. I hope things work out for you and Oliver and that he stabilizes and starts to improve soon.


----------



## edelweiss

I would ask the vet about how long the nutrical takes but I think it is very fast. When I have low blood sugar & take something it only takes a little while for it to work if it is liquid.


----------



## elly

maggieh said:


> Believe me, I understand the challenges with cost. It's very painful to have to take money into consideration when you are dealing with a life-and-death situation for your beloved fluff. I hope things work out for you and Oliver and that he stabilizes and starts to improve soon.


I do hope when this is over and hopefully Oliver is well you start a new thread, share this story. Maybe, just maybe it will help someone who thinks that it is a good idea to buy a puppy from Craig's list, yard sales, flea markets ect. I am sorry you are dealing with this nightmare and I pray it has a happy ending.


----------



## Mindi's mom

elly said:


> I do hope when this is over and hopefully Oliver is well you start a new thread, share this story. Maybe, just maybe it will help someone who thinks that it is a good idea to buy a puppy from Craig's list, yard sales, flea markets ect. I am sorry you are dealing with this nightmare and I pray it has a happy ending.


Do you think me buying him from Facebook almost 3 months ago has something to do with him having Parvo? I didn't know they could have it and it lay dormant for that long. I thought it was because I didnt properly follow up with his vaccination schedule. I really thought it only took a few days from the time they are infected.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Maybe it's time for a different vet. That one that was a 40 minute drive sounds very thorough and a full service vet.

I'd be a little upset that the current vet thinks it's not time for an internist referral - it's your dog, your money. Ask for the referral.

The length of time this has gone on would be of great concern to me. I've lost a dog in one day from onset of illness to death that night despite the care of the emergency clinic.

If necessary, take out that loan. It will give you peace of mind and establish credit in YOUR name. I did that long ago and it really pays off to have that credit background.


----------



## Mindi's mom

I called our Vet it has been over an hour since he had the nutrical and no more vomiting. She said she didnt think I need to bring him in. He had 100ml of subq fluid today & has held down the water I have given him in the syringe. He has vomited 4x today, 1 was a lot of water from when he drank a lot when we first got home. The other 3x were just little nickle size foam spots. And still no bowel movements. So he isn't really losing that much fluid. He is starting to follow me around the house, going from room to room with me. Maybe that nutrical helped. I'm going to make dinner for the kids and get every one ready for bed. I'll update if anything changes.

And as far as writing a new thread about our journey...I dont even know where I would start. Maybe when it is all over I'll be able to look back and put it in to words. Right now my days are running together. I stay up til 2,3,4am then I wake up at 4 or 5 to check on Oliver . Kids get up for school at 6. I think I might be turning in to a zombie.


----------



## elly

Mindi's mom said:


> Do you think me buying him from Facebook almost 3 months ago has something to do with him having Parvo? I didn't know they could have it and it lay dormant for that long. I thought it was because I didnt properly follow up with his vaccination schedule. I really thought it only took a few days from the time they are infected.


I have no idea about how, when or if he has Parvo. I do think you were sold a sick dog. That is why you should share your story later. The best thing would be for Oliver to be at a specialty hospital. I am sorry that money is an issue. We are not qualified to diagnose what is wrong with Oliver. It could be anything.


----------



## Chardy

Ok Camille, Good luck-- Get some rest- I understand you are doing everything you can in the situation you are in.. I can't imagine doing what you are doing-- My last dog had health issues and it was very very costly. I learned from that lesson and this time around I got pet insurance-- 

Pet insurance is for people who cannot afford $2-$4 grand like this situation warrants to be assured the right thing is being done, but most owners can afford $200- $300 per year for insurance and decline to do so.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Malt Shoppe said:


> Maybe it's time for a different vet. That one that was a 40 minute drive sounds very thorough and a full service vet.
> 
> I'd be a little upset that the current vet thinks it's not time for an internist referral - it's your dog, your money. Ask for the referral.
> 
> The length of time this has gone on would be of great concern to me. I've lost a dog in one day from onset of illness to death that night despite the care of the emergency clinic.
> 
> If necessary, take out that loan. It will give you peace of mind and establish credit in YOUR name. I did that long ago and it really pays off to have that credit background.


I have credit, good credit. I'm in my 30s. I have owned many cars, houses, utilities, credit cards, bank accounts. Every thing is in my name except for our house is joint. I just dont like being in debt. We live paycheck to paycheck and spending more than we make to try and pay back with interest just isn't something I can do. I did apply for care credit this morning to pay for todays visit. I have $2400 left on it, it has to be paid in 6 months. I have spent our savings and already used our state tax return that was $900. We haven't received our Federal return yet or maybe that would be an option. I just can't take out a loan. I need to be able to pay our bills and feed our children.


----------



## Mindi's mom

elly said:


> I have no idea about how, when or if he has Parvo. I do think you were sold a sick dog. That is why you should share your story later. The best thing would be for Oliver to be at a specialty hospital. I am sorry that money is an issue. We are not qualified to diagnose what is wrong with Oliver. It could be anything.


I agree, I think he has had tummy issues from the start (loose, soft serve poop). I didnt think I was asking any one to diagnose him...sorry if I came off that way. But the onset of the vomiting and bloody diarrhea is when I think the Parvo happened.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Chardy said:


> Ok Camille, Good luck-- Get some rest- I understand you are doing everything you can in the situation you are in.. I can't imagine doing what you are doing-- My last dog had health issues and it was very very costly. I learned from that lesson and this time around I got pet insurance--
> 
> Pet insurance is for people who cannot afford $2-$4 grand like this situation warrants to be assured the right thing is being done, but most owners can afford $200- $300 per year for insurance and decline to do so.


Yes, insurance is a wonderful thing. I believe in it 110%. However we can't even afford insurance on us and our children. We we paying about $400 a month before Obama worked his magic. Then it went up to $1200 a month. That is double our mortgage. Our insurance would be first priority. Pet insurance is just not an option at this time.


----------



## edelweiss

In all honesty, I don't feel like you owe anyone here an explanation. You are doing the best that you can in your situation & we all just need to respect that. I am not, lately, on SM much so I don't know anything about how you got your dog. I am just hoping & praying w/you that he will be well and you can look back on this whole episode as one where SM came together & championed your efforts. Just keep that chin up & do what you find in your heart to be the right course of action. I know it will be handled w. love & care.


----------



## glo77

*Well Said*



edelweiss said:


> In all honesty, I don't feel like you owe anyone here an explanation. You are doing the best that you can in your situation & we all just need to respect that. I am not, lately, on SM much so I don't know anything about how you got your dog. I am just hoping & praying w/you that he will be well and you can look back on this whole episode as one where SM came together & championed your efforts. Just keep that chin up & do what you find in your heart to be the right course of action. I know it will be handled w. love & care.


This woman needs love and support. She is doing a tremendous job taking care of her little dog. She did not breed the dog and no matter who did or where she got it This dog has a very loving home and a family doing all in their means to help it to get well. YOU OWE NO ONE AN EXPLANATION for anything. We all owe you support through this difficult situation.


----------



## rrwtrw

I will keep you and Oliver in my thoughts and prayers. Please take care of yourself too as you also care for Oliver and your family.

Terre


----------



## maggieh

Camille - did your vet get the ELISA results? Do you know for certain that it's parvo?


----------



## Mindi's mom

maggieh said:


> Camille - did your vet get the ELISA results? Do you know for certain that it's parvo?


The ELISA parvo test was positive on Friday. The ELISA giardia came back negative on Saturday. I'm not sure which one you are asking about. I pretty certain. The test is very accurate. I think the site said the only false positives were in puppies that were recently vaccinated. Oliver's last vaccine was in November.


----------



## Mindi's mom

I know I should do exactly what my vet tells me too but I'm changing his fluid intake. Lots of reading says double or even triple the subq fluids(200-300ml/day) for his weight and spaced out every 6 to 12 hours hours. Instead of just 100ml 1x day. And I read the nutrical manufacture dosage and it is also double what she said (for a dog that is not eating) her amount is correct for a dog that is eating but needs a boost. I think he is getting dehydrated. His skin doesnt snap back in to place like it did and his urine is concentrated. I just gave him 50ml of fluids about 45 minutes ago. Then I'll wake up early around 4 or 5 and check to see if he needs another 50 ml. I'll call in to my vet and let her know what I'm doing when she gets there at 9. I'm not increasing the nutrical tonight but I am going to ask her about it in the morning.

I just had to give him a dose of his anti-nausea meds. Checked him and the 50ml has absorbed already.

One of the many subq fluid dosage pages


----------



## edelweiss

I hate to confuse you, but maybe you do need a 2nd opinion. If you have to 2nd guess your vet, what is the purpose of staying w/him/her? I am not saying that 2nd guessing is a bad idea, just that you need someone backing you up who is on the same page as you. Is there someone else you could consult?


----------



## maggieh

Mindi's mom said:


> The ELISA parvo test was positive on Friday. The ELISA giardia came back negative on Saturday. I'm not sure which one you are asking about. I pretty certain. The test is very accurate. I think the site said the only false positives were in puppies that were recently vaccinated. Oliver's last vaccine was in November.


Thanks for clarifying, I missed this earlier. I read that weather had delayed it and wasn't sure if you had a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## Mindi's mom

edelweiss said:


> I hate to confuse you, but maybe you do need a 2nd opinion. If you have to 2nd guess your vet, what is the purpose of staying w/him/her? I am not saying that 2nd guessing is a bad idea, just that you need someone backing you up who is on the same page as you. Is there someone else you could consult?


I might know a place I can go. My Mom has a vet she has loved for at least 30 years. He is only about 30-40 minutes away. Crestview Animal Hospital in Cumming, GA. They open at 7:30am but are by appointment only. I can call them first thing in the morning and see what they say.


----------



## edelweiss

I will pray that they will take you as a "walk-in" or whatever way you can force yourself in. . . may God grant you favor.


----------



## maggieh

How is Oliver this morning? Praying he is doing better today.


----------



## pippersmom

Praying for little Oliver. How is he today. My heart is going out to you and the poor little guy. You have been through so much with him.


----------



## glo77

Prayers for you and your little guy and your day. If you do call the other vet ask them before increasing fluid intake too much. You do want to give enough BUT you do not want to give too much.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Hey, about to leave for the other vet. He has urinated a VERY dark yellow pee this morning. Vomited 2 times. Once after the anti-nausea med, I don think any of it stayed down. But he did run down the stairs and hop around in the snow for a minute and ran back inside. Yesterday he would just sit at the bottom of the stairs and wait for me to carry him. I gave him 25ml of fluid this morning. I had planned on giving him 50ml but he jumped and scrambled away and it fell out. They couldnt give me an estimate. The exam is $41.50. So sounds like he is affordable. The weather is suppose to be bad here the next few days. School is closed today. I will feel better if he is there where he can get help. I dont want to get stuck here and not be able to take him in if he needs care. They are not 24 hour but they accept patients until 8:45pm (so I know they are probably there at least until 10pm)And then they open the doors at 7:30am. Not 24 hours but much better then the vet I was taking him to. I feel like it is a compromise on the care vs money problem I've been having. He has been ok through the night and he was definitely doing better with IV fluids and medication. I'm afraid I am doing more harm than good by keeping him home. I'll let you know what is said when I get back. Hopefully the roads are ok.


----------



## elly

Mindi's mom said:


> Hey, about to leave for the other vet. He has urinated a VERY dark yellow pee this morning. Vomited 2 times. Once after the anti-nausea med, I don think any of it stayed down. But he did run down the stairs and hop around in the snow for a minute and ran back inside. Yesterday he would just sit at the bottom of the stairs and wait for me to carry him. I gave him 25ml of fluid this morning. I had planned on giving him 50ml but he jumped and scrambled away and it fell out. They couldnt give me an estimate. The exam is $41.50. So sounds like he is affordable. The weather is suppose to be bad here the next few days. School is closed today. I will feel better if he is there where he can get help. I dont want to get stuck here and not be able to take him in if he needs care. They are not 24 hour but they accept patients until 8:45pm (so I know they are probably there at least until 10pm)And then they open the doors at 7:30am. Not 24 hours but much better then the vet I was taking him to. I feel like it is a compromise on the care vs money problem I've been having. He has been ok through the night and he was definitely doing better with IV fluids and medication. I'm afraid I am doing more harm than good by keeping him home. I'll let you know what is said when I get back. Hopefully the roads are ok.


I think this is a very good decision for Oliver. Prayers that they can help him.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

rayer: Prayers for Oliver. Hope this vet can help him feel better :wub:


----------



## sherry

Camille, I just caught up on yesterday's story. Girl, my heart goes out to you! You and Oliver are in my prayers. I hope this new vet can give you better care. Big hugs!


----------



## glo77

Will be watching for your follow up later. Drive safe. Hugs and prayers for you and Oliver.


----------



## edelweiss

Sending much love & many prayers your way this AM. Try & catch up w/a nap if you can. You are in all of our hearts.


----------



## donnad

Praying for Oliver and that he gets well soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Camille, I am just catching up here. Please know that my heart goes out to you and precious Oliver. I am praying hard and thinking positive that your vet appointment today brings good news that Oliver is on his way to a speedy recovery.

Hugs to you and sweet Oliver.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Quick update before I get on the road again. I really like this vet better already. He couldn't believe some of the things the other vet did (or didn't do). He admitted him for at least 48 hours. They stay/meds/labs are about 1/3 of the place I went to. For examle I was charged $25 for a ringer. He said he only charges $9. Everything was like that. I paid $180 for CBC his is $100. I feel better with him here. He said he was so dehydated. His gums were bone dry and his skin was staying tented. The other vet didn't give him nearly enough fluids. He also was appauld by his weight drop over the weekend and how they didn't think it was alarming.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Can't figure out how to edit from my phone… I mean/ to say 1/2 the price, accidentally hit the 3 instead of 2.


----------



## silverhaven

This sounds fantastic Camille. Sounds like he is where he should be, and getting the proper care. You shouldn't have to second guess a vet as much as you did your last one.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Praying that his 48 hour vet stay will turn things around. When Violet and Dewey were sick, vomiting and diharreah , I felt much better with them staying at the ER getting the proper care and monitered.


----------



## edelweiss

Thank God Oliver is in a better place! Good for you for being persistent in finding a great spot for him. Now we can pray that this vet has wisdom in how to get him well. You did good!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow

It sounds like he is in a much better place. I am glad you were able to get him there. Hopefully the next 48 hours will put in on the road to recovery. I am sorry that you and poor Oliver went through what you did, and it sounds like money was spent that needed have been spent. Honestly, if a medical professional tells you that you should not get a second opinion then that really is a big red flag. Any healer should be most interested in what is best for the patient. And no doctor can possibly know everything. Most want a second set of eyes to make sure the patient is getting the best possible care.


----------



## Kathleen

Camille, I am so glad that you like this vet better.
It is so stressful when they are sick, and to have a vet that you don't feel comfortable with just adds to the stress and worry.
I am glad that Oliver is in good hands.
Sending lots of good thoughts for a quick recovery for him. :wub:


----------



## Chardy

This is great news! This is a much better path to recovery! Your perseverance is going to shine through!!


----------



## glo77

Oh my this all sounds so much better. This vet is worth the travel time. When he pulls Oliver through and I totally trust that he will, I would make him my vet. So much not so positive was coming out re the other situation. Prayers continue. Please be careful heading home. Bless your heart.


----------



## jody10

Hope this vet can help him. This has definately gone on too long. He does not sound like he is getting better at all. Keep us updated. Prayers


----------



## lydiatug

It really sounds like you're on a better track now. Keeping little Oliver in my thoughts and praying he gets better soon!


----------



## rrwtrw

Camille,

This all sound very promising. I think the 48 hours on continuous IV will help tremendously. Get some rest and take extra good care of yourself while he is hospitalized. Really pulling for sweet Oliver.

Terre


----------



## pippersmom

I am so glad you found a better vet and pray that in a couple of days Oliver will be home and on the road to recovery. It makes me so sad when I think how miserable the poor little guy must have been feeling. Your picture of him looking at the snow made me sad too just because I know he's not feeling well. Get better soon Oliver, you and Mommy have been through a lot.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Thanks every one! I really don't think I will bring him home in 48 hours. I want to make sure he is well. The vet just called me and his bloodwork just came back. His WBC is 2.02, normal is 6-17, it was 9.9 on Friday. He said he seems to be perking up a little since he has been on IV meds/fluids for 7 hours. He wants to wait over night and check his WBC in the morning to see if they increased at all over night with treatment. I went ahead and priced a transfusion. Only $275 (I say only...but it less than what I imagined). Totally worth it if it will really help. 

My heart totally dropped when the Vet took the time to call me himself. He was so low and mono-toned I just knew Oliver had crossed the bridge. I don't know if it was because of the WBC or if that is his phone voice. But since he said he was going to monitor him over night that makes me think it isn't terrible or he would do the transfusion now. He said something about worrying when it gets to 2.0 but to me 2.02 is so close to 2.0... I guess I'll do some research on WBC levels tonight.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Poor Oliver - I sure hope he is on the mend now!


----------



## wkomorow

That would be consistent parvo. White blood cells fight off infections. Some infectious agents are able to attach themselves to white blood cells and kill them off allowing the infection to grow. In humans this is what happens in Whooping Cough. As far as I know, there is no cure for parvo, the body needs support to fight it off. The real dangers come from fluid loss and dehydration and from the build up of toxins in the blood system. Antibiotics would prevent secondary opportunist bacterial infections.

Sounds like this vet is far more engaged with Oliver's care. It sounds much more like something is actually being done by the vet to help him. When Luck had a tick borne disease it was similar and he was hospitalized for 5 days.


----------



## glo77

Get some rest. You NOW have a vet who is going to care well for your dog and also give info as needed to you. He has already done the research on wbc. Keep us informed and get yourself some rest.


----------



## Mindi's mom

glo77 said:


> Get some rest. You NOW have a vet who is going to care well for your dog and also give info as needed to you. He has already done the research on wbc. Keep us informed and get yourself some rest.


I know he knows what is going on and I do trust him. I have anxiety and I like to know every detail. I think of all kinds of questions and try to find answers on my own. I've already called back twice. So me researching keeps me from driving them crazy. I think I am happy with my research and their answers for tonight. Now I can relax until tomorrow. I actually ate dinner tonight. I can't remember the last time I really ate. I think I had one garlic roll yesterday, a pimento cheese sandwich the day before...I can't remember past that but I know I have not been able to eat or sleep. I've been getting 2-4 hours of sleep a night for over a week. I have finally showered, put on some sweat pants and I think I'll watch a movie.... just breathe for a second.


----------



## edelweiss

Good for you taking some time to recalibrate. . . my situation is much different from yours but I have been waking up every day between 2:30 & 3:30 unable to go back to sleep. Our bodies are not made to function like this & stress can do a real number on us. . . so do take some time to try & wind down. It will be good medicine for Oliver if you take care of you!
Let us know tomorrow how things are going for the little guy. We will be up & waiting w. you. Big hugs.


----------



## glo77

There ya go. I don't blame you at al. It has to have been so very difficult for you and I know it still is BUT this man is going to pull this all out for you and Oliver. Enjoy your movie and have some comfort food too.


----------



## maggieh

It sounds like he is where they understand the criticality of Oliver's illness. Praying he pulls through!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Mindi, earlier I read the whole thread, I just wanted to give you a big hug, you are such a good mommy. You have been put through so much yet you are only thinking of precious Oliver, now that's love. When it looks like a wall is before you, you climb over it, Oliver couldn't have found a better mommy.
While I was taking my shower I spent time praying for little Oliver, I will continue to keep him and you in my prayers. God knows exactly what is causing all this with precious Oliver, I'm praying tomorrow little Oliver will have made a turn for the better. I'll be checking in on him in the morning.
Please get rest:wub:


----------



## Mindi's mom

Thanks everyone for all of the super kind words, prayers and encouragement. I can't wait to hear back from the vet after he does another CBC. I'll update as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mindi's mom said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the super kind words, prayers and encouragement. I can't wait to hear back from the vet after he does another CBC. I'll update as soon as I hear anything.


I just woke up and see you are awake, too. I hope you did get some rest ... although I completely understand that it's not easy right now. 

I am saying more prayers amd thinking positive thoughts for precious Oliver. I will be checking in for an update. I hope you can get some more rest before morning. Hugs for you, Camille.


----------



## edelweiss

It is almost 3:00 AM & it seems like I have been awake for hrs. I hope you are sleeping and that Oliver is on the road to wellness!


----------



## sherry

Checking in this morning. Prayers for good news!


----------



## glo77

stopping by too remembering you and Oliver in prayer.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Checking in for any updates ...


----------



## pippersmom

Praying Oliver is starting to feel better today.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Praying that you hear positive news from the Vet.


----------



## Kathleen

Fingers and paws crossed for a good report from the vet this morning! :grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub: Prayers for Oliver rayer:
Checkin in to see How is he doing this morning?


----------



## edelweiss

How is Mommy today? 
We are holding our breaths to hear about little Oliver too! Kisses to his little head!
I know your weather isn't predicted to be good today so am thankful he is with the vet. Sometimes we have to be thankful for small blessings!


----------



## silverhaven

Checking in to see also


----------



## Mindi's mom

I finally went to bed about 4am. I woke up at 7:45 to check in with the Vet. He answered the phone personally...Said Oliver looks better. He is standing in his cage now. Before he would only stand to walk and then would sit down every few steps or lay down when he got to where he was going. So sounds good. He said he would have the CBC ran around 9am. I called at 10:30 but the receptionist said they were really busy and would have someone call me. I just called back again (noon) and they said the Dr has been in appointments but he returns calls on his lunch hour. I asked if they could maybe have a tech call me to just let me know his WBC. So anyway, sounds like he has more energy and is feeling better. No vomiting since he was admitted. Now just waiting for CBC results. I'll update soon. 

I've been going through photos and videos...I miss him so much. This video is Oliver on January 15th. He heard his Mommy's school bus pull up to the driveway. He would run down the stairs and do this every day. I decided to catch him on video. He is such a sweet, loving puppy. I can't wait for him to come home and be back to his old self.

Oliver waiting for his Mommy to get off of the bus (Video 36 seconds)


----------



## Chardy

:chili::

Keep us posted with more good news!!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'm so glad that he seems to feel better!! He's adorable in your video. You can tell he really loves your little girl! Get well soon Sweetie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Our family is going through the up and downs of health with my grandson Ethan, my poor daughter heard so many negative things she was feeling so defeated, I told her not to look at the negative, but every time you hear something positive look at that, because it's one step closer to a complete healing. Well I know your weary, so what I share with my precious daughter Charity I share with you. Oliver and my precious grandson Ethan are in God's hands. God knows what each day will bring us, he promises not to give us more then we can handle, most times he will take us right to the end. I'm so looking forward to the day little Oliver is healed and finally he will have a total healthy life. I prayed last night that God would send his angels around Oliver so he didn't feel lonely.
Now you need to get rest, please try and get a nap today.:wub:


----------



## Mindi's mom

Dr McGruder just called. He said his WBC went from 2.02 to 2.18. Not a huge improvement but an improvement. He doesn't think we need a blood transfusion just yet. He said yesterday Oliver wouldn't raise his head when someone entered the room or talked to him. He would just look for a second and close his eyes. Today he is standing and being alert. He drank a little water on his own today and did not vomit. That is so good to hear. Its probably been 4 days since he has held down water. He is going to offer him food later today. The Dr will call me back later in the evening just to give me an update. Just hearing that he can stand and hold down water brings me to tears. Our sweet, sweet baby...

Keep the prayers going!


----------



## Kathleen

Yay! - sounds like he is feeling a little better.
Any improvement is wonderful! :wub:

I loved the video - Oliver is such a happy boy!


----------



## rrwtrw

Mindi's mom said:


> . Just hearing that he can stand and hold down water brings me to tears. Our sweet, sweet baby...
> 
> Keep the prayers going!


So happy to hear this... continue to keep us updated! Great News.


----------



## lydiatug

Every little improvement gives hope...praying he continues to take positive steps forward in healing! Take care of yourself too Camille, it sounds like Oliver is in good hands now


----------



## edelweiss

One step at a time. . . good, encouraging news!


----------



## silverhaven

Good to hear this news. I am thinking he is in the best place for him.

Cute video! so adorable how excited he was


----------



## glo77

Been gone all morning and need some lunch BUT first I needed to come here and read about little Oliver. YES I will take even small doses of good news and we actually have 3 Standing , drinking a little water and wbc count up a little. I like this vet. he is worth the trip Keep Him. Oh and go take a nap. I need to go watch a video on the previous page and then fix some lunch.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Yes, great news. The Vet even said he may be able to come home tomorrow. I told him I didn't want to risk that. I want him to stay until we are in the clear.


----------



## Mindi's mom

glo77 said:


> Been gone all morning and need some lunch BUT first I needed to come here and read about little Oliver. YES I will take even small doses of good news and we actually have 3 Standing , drinking a little water and wbc count up a little. I like this vet. he is worth the trip Keep Him. Oh and go take a nap. I need to go watch a video on the previous page and then fix some lunch.


:thumbsupefinitely keeping this Vet. After I drove there it only ended up being about 5 minutes further away than the first vet. I guess because no stop lights and a faster speed limit. 
I wish I would have went there first. Coulda, woulda, shoulda....


----------



## pippersmom

so happy to hear he's improving.


----------



## sherry

Bless his heart! I hope this is the turnaround point for him! And you, my dear, need some good food and rest!


----------



## rrwtrw

Mindi's mom said:


> Yes, great news. The Vet even said he may be able to come home tomorrow. I told him I didn't want to risk that. I want him to stay until we are in the clear.


 More good news. You are very smart not to rush to bring him home. Once he does come home, it might not hurt to continue with subq fluids once he is released just to be on the safe side. You have the supplies already and it would likely give him so extra needed support. See what your wonderful new vet thinks. 

Keep us posted as the day goes on. You both have a huge cheering squad here. 

Terre


----------



## Chardy

Mindi's mom said:


> :thumbsupefinitely keeping this Vet. After I drove there it only ended up being about 5 minutes further away than the first vet. I guess because no stop lights and a faster speed limit.
> I wish I would have went there first. Coulda, woulda, shoulda....


It makes my heart smile that you were able to find this new vet! You didn't know the first vet was incapable until you did all the research yourself and a little push from us got you to where he needed to be. I wouldn't rush either taking him home. I think he's turned the corner! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Continued prayers, Thank you Lord


----------



## socalyte

I just finished reading the entire thread-- oh my goodness what you have been through is incredible. It's so hard when our furbabies are sick. You sure have been an amazing mommy to precious Oliver. I'm so glad you found someone who is giving Oliver the care he really needs. He sounds like a wonderful vet. My prayers are with you all. I know it's stressful on many fronts, but so glad you found this wonderful group of caring people on SM. I know how supportive they've been when I've needed it for my doggies too, and what a comfort it is knowing that so many are offering their prayers and support.


----------



## Mindi's mom

I guess me not updating every hour is a good thing. I received a follow up call from the Vet about an hour ago. He offered food to Oliver, he was very interested. Ate as much as he gave him. He said he didn't want to shock or overwhelm Oliver's system with too much at once. The last time he had solids was 2 Tbsp, 5 nights ago. He hadn't ate for the 48 hours before that. So, he has been about a week without food. Dr. McGruder said he will offer him more food tomorrow morning. So I feel like Oliver is improving and I am hopeful that he will pull through. The Dr said he is jumping around a little, wagging his tail.


----------



## edelweiss

Super!
Slow & steady wins the race!


----------



## pippersmom

Mindi's mom said:


> I guess me not updating every hour is a good thing. I received a follow up call from the Vet about an hour ago. He offered food to Oliver, he was very interested. Ate as much as he gave him. He said he didn't want to shock or overwhelm Oliver's system with too much at once. The last time he had solids was 2 Tbsp, 5 nights ago. He hadn't ate for the 48 hours before that. So, he has been about a week without food. Dr. McGruder said he will offer him more food tomorrow morning. So I feel like Oliver is improving and I am hopeful that he will pull through. The Dr said he is jumping around a little, wagging his tail.


Yay:chili:. You keep on improving little Oliver! Mommy wants you home soon.


----------



## Chardy

This just keeps getting better and better !! The video of him with your daughter was so precious and he is so loved, and adorable too along with your daughter! All is turning out great!! I am so happy !!!!


----------



## chichi

o happy to hear that oliver is improving.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

So glad he is on the mend!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I am so happy to read that Oliver is doing better ... this is such great news.

I love the video of Oliver with your daughter ... it is so, so sweet ... both your daughter and Oliver are adorable. :wub::wub:

Prayers continue for precious Oliver.


----------



## Snowbody

Camille - I was MIA yesterday and earlier today so delighted to catch up today and find that you did go to a new vet. What a difference. He sounds so much more responsive and knowledgeable...and caring. So happy for you and Oliver. Yes I would let them keep him there a little longer until he's really in the clear after all you've both gone through. I think you'll have peace of mind and Oliver will get lots of medical attention. Please take care of yourself for both him and your family. Adorable video. Yup they all go nuts when their family comes home. :chili::chili:


----------



## glo77

yeah continued good news. Nothing like a wagging tail Oliver even understands that this man is helping him to feel better. Test well tonight . Prayers continue.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

So relieved that Oliver is on the mend  (((Big hugs)))


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Hope you can get some rest( ( ( Big Hugs ) ) )


----------



## kilodzul

I'm so glad that little Oliver is getting better, me and Cashmere will still keep our fingers and paws crossed! It really sounds like he's in the right hands. I hope we'll soon hear that he's back to his healthy, puppy self. Take care! <3


----------



## sherry

Checking in for our morning report. Hoping he eats breakfast and is continuing to improve.


----------



## jody10

Great news, let us know when he is home


----------



## Snowbody

Checking in on Oliver...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Checking in on Oliver ...


----------



## Ann Mother

I hope Oliver is continuing to improve👍


----------



## Mindi's mom

Just got off the phone. WBC up again. It went from 2.18 yesterday to 3.3 today! It had only went up .16 the day before. All sounding good. He is eating and drinking on his own. He did say his neutrophil is still really low, .09. Neutrophil is the part of the WBC that fights off infection. Hopefully that will start going up soon. I think besides the dehydration, that is how parvo kills. They get secondary infections and sepsis. But he had that antibiotic injection that last 2 weeks from the previous vet and he is on IV antibiotics at this vet. Keep the prayers going!

I cried last night in bed. Not only has my young daughter stopped co-sleeping, Oliver isn't in my bed. I told Shawn (my hubby), "I can't sleep. There is too much room in the bed." I am always pinned down on every side. It is some how comforting to me, to be surrounded by all of my loves. I found this little Maltese Prayer. It made me smile...and also cry. I can't wait until Oliver is home.


----------



## glo77

News continues to sound good indeed. Thanks for the update. Need all those blood counts to just head on their way back up to healthy. They're on their way.


----------



## socalyte

That's so encouraging! I hope you feel like you can start breathing easier with this news. We'll keep the prayers going that Oliver has a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## edelweiss

Sometimes medications (even some antibiotics) cause a lower neutrophil count in humans & possibly animals. I think it is called neutropenia. Parvo is also known to lower the neutrophil count, but usually early on in the disease. My Lisi, who has an immune issue, has had some abnormal neutrophil counts---I will try to find her medical reports and let you know what those were when she was critical last summer. We are moving so not quite sure where they are. . . but it all sounds good & he is moving in the right direction!


----------



## Mindi's mom

edelweiss said:


> Sometimes medications (even some antibiotics) cause a lower neutrophil count in humans & possibly animals. I think it is called neutropenia. Parvo is also known to lower the neutrophil count, but usually early on in the disease. My Lisi, who has an immune issue, has had some abnormal neutrophil counts---I will try to find her medical reports and let you know what those were when she was critical last summer. We are moving so not quite sure where they are. . . but it all sounds good & he is moving in the right direction!


Thanks. That would be awesome.

I don't know if I'm looking at the correct line on his CBC. It says his granulocytes (GRAN) was 74.6 on Friday. Now his Neutrophil is .9. I think those are the same thing. That sounds really bad to me.

EDIT: I just found this... Maybe his was really high on Friday due to infection and Now is really low due to infection/antibiotics.

"Neutrophils: Neutrophils are also formed in the bone marrow. Mature cells have a multi-lobed nucleus and are referred to as 'segmented cells' (sometimes called 'segs'), while the immature ones have a single-lobed nucleus and are referred to as 'bands.' The bands are younger than the segs - when first released from the marrow neutrophils are bands, and after spending time in the circulating blood they mature into segs. These cells function by actually engulfing disease-causing bacteria and other small particles. In the presence of a bacterial infection, their number in the peripheral blood increases, the bone marrow releases more of the young cells into the circulation, and the percentage of bands increases in relation to the segmented ones. The normal range for mature neutrophils is between 3,000 to 12,000/µ l. The normal for the bands is approximately 100 to 300 per microliter.

When total neutrophil numbers are increased, it is usually a sign of a bacterial infection or some form of extreme stress. If the number of bands increases dramatically in relation to the number of segs, it is thought to be a more severe reaction, since the body is releasing more and more immature cells into the circulation to defend itself against the infection. In most viral infections, the total number of neutrophils decreases."


----------



## Mindi's mom

The first Vet measured by %. I think this Vet is measuring by mcl.... Maybe that is the difference. I'll talk to the vet later this evening. I hope anyways. If it is now .9% that sounds so scary.


I am trying to find something online that says normal ranges for a Dog CBC. I'm not having much luck. If anyone knows of a link, will you please share. Something like this Link (this one is for humans)Reading a CBC


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm praying little Oliver continue's to get better and better. Your such a good mommy:wub:
I love the poem I want to frame it and put it in my bedroom:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Mindi, take a look here for normal values:
Normal Dog and Cat Blood And Urine Chemistry Test Results


----------



## Mindi's mom

edelweiss said:


> Mindi, take a look here for normal values:
> Normal Dog and Cat Blood And Urine Chemistry Test Results



Thanks! I must have been on this site the other day. I can see the links are different colors where I have already clicked on some of them. 

Oliver's is .9 this morning

The website says normal is between 2.06 - 10.60

Normal range listed on the paper from the previous Vet is between 3.5-12.0 (just figured out how to read the paper)

He must have bottomed out over the weekend. Friday it was 7.4


----------



## edelweiss

It often depends on the lab they use what norm is.


----------



## chichi

I hope Oliver continues to improve, poor little guy. Loved the poem by the way.


----------



## wkomorow

He will be home soon. Glad he is getting better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

So great to hear more good news. I was reading this afternoon that the survival rate for dogs with Parvo, if treated in time, is 85% ... so, that is wonderful. It just takes some time for recovery.

I can't wait until Oliver is back home with you ... as I know he will be with you, too.:wub::wub:

I love the poem!


----------



## Mindi's mom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> So great to hear more good news. I was reading this afternoon that the survival rate for dogs with Parvo, if treated in time, is 85% ... so, that is wonderful. It just takes some time for recovery.
> 
> I can't wait until Oliver is back home with you ... as I know he will be with you, too.:wub::wub:
> 
> I love the poem!


Yes, 85% is what my first vet told me her survival rate was of Parvo puppies. I've read online that with treatment rates are 80%-95%. I think he has a better chance at this new vet.

He has been fighting this for so long. I am hoping that since he is gaining strength and eating/drinking on his own and his blood work is coming back better each day, it means he will survive. Still no vomiting and no bowel movements as of this afternoon.

I am going to ask the Vet tomorrow if he has gained back any weight.


----------



## silverhaven

Great to hear! keep up the updates, we are all pulling for him.


----------



## edelweiss

I think, too, that the longer they survive the better their chances are to beat it!


----------



## maggieh

Good news - he probably won't have a bowel movement for a while but he is keeping things down which is great!


----------



## glo77

Sounds good. Oliver is on his way back to healthy happy puppy dog


----------



## Snowbody

Sounds good to me. And yes he's all emptied out so if he's not ill it might take a while for a BM. So glad you got him to this vet. I really think it could mean that you saved his life.


----------



## Mindi's mom

I wish there was a "like" button, like on Facebook. I do read and appreciate every post and check-in/follow-up. You guys have been super supportive through this whole ordeal. I really needed someone to talk to and my friends and family don't seem to understand how serious this is and what my fur-babies mean to me.
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mindi's mom said:


> I wish there was a "like" button, like on Facebook. I do read and appreciate every post and check-in/follow-up. You guys have been super supportive through this whole ordeal. I really needed someone to talk to and my friends and family don't seem to understand how serious this is and what my fur-babies mean to me.
> :grouphug:


Camille, we know you appreciate it. 

And, many of us have at least one friend or family member who doesn't seem to understand what our fluff babies mean to us ... and, especially when our fluffs are not feeling well. 

Sometimes I am checking in and just don't post it right away. But, I will be checking in in the morning to see the latest updates on Oliver. Positive thoughts and prayers continue for your little angel.

All of us here will celebrate along with you when Oliver is back home with you. :tender:


----------



## Mindi's mom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Camille, we know you appreciate it.
> 
> And, many of us have at least one friend or family member who doesn't seem to understand what our fluff babies mean to us ... and, especially when our fluffs are not feeling well.
> 
> Sometimes I am checking in and just don't post it right away. But, I will be checking in in the morning to see the latest updates on Oliver. Positive thoughts and prayers continue for your little angel.
> 
> All of us here will celebrate along with you when Oliver is back home with you. :tender:


Ok, I may not post until around noon (EST). Now that Oliver is feeling better I don't feel the need to call the second they open the door. They run blood work every morning and feed him. They usually are done with all of that between 9-10am. The Vet gets a little break form appointments around noon so I call and check then. They will call me first thing if anything isn't going okay. Along with his labs, I am interested if he has put any weight back on. He lost so much so fast. He was just skin and bones. A maltese puppy just can't loose 1 1/2 pounds in a week. 
I'll update you guys as soon as I know something new!


----------



## Mindi's mom

I just looked back through my facebook posts. The first day Oliver started vomiting and having bloody diarrhea was Feb 2. That means he has had this for 3 weeks 4 days. That is just mind boggling to me.


----------



## glo77

ok we will understand that no news is good news until mid day tomorrow when you give us the official update which my guess will also include Oliver's weight. Get some rest. Catch you midday


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

The news regarding little Oliver is so very encouraging and glad that he has been improving. What kind of precautions do you have to follow in order that your other little Fluff does not get parvo??? 

We lost a very, very tiny Yorkie puppy with Parvo and could not take another dog into our home for four months. We had to leave our Angel with the Breeder until she was 16 weeks old.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Waiting for noon time news :wub: 

:grouphug:


----------



## sherry

Looking forward to today's update. Such encouraging news yesterday.


----------



## Furbabies mom

sherry said:


> Looking forward to today's update. Such encouraging news yesterday.


I'm praying for even better news today!


----------



## edelweiss

I am wondering if the weight difference is in the scale at the different vet's offices?
How much does he weigh? 
I too am hoping for a good report in terms of the WBC today. I looked & don't have all of Lisi's records as we are temporarily in the US until April. Sorry! Her blood work was all over the map between late June & the end of Sept. even the platelets were way out of whack. She is back together & as feisty as ever, almost---I think she has matured some!


----------



## Mindi's mom

I couldn't wait until noon. I was too curious. I didn't get to talk to the Vet(he will call me back when he can). The RVT said that they took out his IV this morning. He has been eating and drinking with no vomiting. He is now having BM, diarrhea. So they are giving him something for that. They did not do another CBC since it has only been improving and he is doing so well. His weight went from 6.9 on Monday to 7.7 today. 

I don't think the scales have anything to do with the weight. We were in the same room at the same vet at every appt. I'm assuming that means it was the same scale. It weighed exactly the same when I checked him in at the new vet. 

They said they wanted to monitor him a little while longer today and that they would call me back this evening about coming to pick him up. I told her I did not want to pick him up today after all that we have been through the last 3 1/2 weeks. I said MAYBE tomorrow evening if he is still doing good without is IV. 

Sounds like great news to me! I'll update when I hear back from the Vet.


----------



## sherry

Camille, that is great news! I'm so happy to hear this! Stronger one day at a time!


----------



## edelweiss

Super!


----------



## donnad

Wonderful news!


----------



## glo77

Yes it sounds so very good. This diarrhea could very well be antibiotic related and not parvo related at all. Antibiotics have a known side effect of gi issues but of course in this situation they are also helping to save this little guys life.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I can see why you would want to wait a little longer, what's a day or two, looks like little Oliver will soon be home:wub: continued prayers


----------



## Mindi's mom

Mindi's mom said:


> His weight went from 6.9 on Monday to 7.7 today.


I just realized...I think I got this wrong in my previous post. He weighed 6.75 on Monday. On Tuesday at the new vet he weighed 6.85(they rounded to 6.9). Maybe the scales were a little different... I doubt he gained any weight since he was doing worse. But I don't think the almost 1.5 pounds of loss was a scale error.


----------



## Mindi's mom

glo77 said:


> Yes it sounds so very good. This diarrhea could very well be antibiotic related and not parvo related at all. Antibiotics have a known side effect of gi issues but of course in this situation they are also helping to save this little guys life.


VERY VERY true! He has been on antibiotics since Feb 02. (he was only off for a few days before they started them back) I'm sure that probably has at least a little to do with it. I know after me or the kids are on antibiotics we have the same problem on about day 4-5. Thanks for reminding me. That makes me feel a little better...that it may be something other than the virus.


----------



## silverhaven

I think it is good for them to keep him a bit longer, as you say. Would be nice to get him more stable. All good news though ))


----------



## Mindi's mom

This may sound crazy...but I just ran across this article. Its about the C.diff bacteria which flourishes in the gut after antibiotics causing diarrhea. Does anyone know if fecal transplants are done in dogs? C.diff atricle


----------



## Mindi's mom

Snuggle's Mom said:


> The news regarding little Oliver is so very encouraging and glad that he has been improving. What kind of precautions do you have to follow in order that your other little Fluff does not get parvo???
> 
> We lost a very, very tiny Yorkie puppy with Parvo and could not take another dog into our home for four months. We had to leave our Angel with the Breeder until she was 16 weeks old.


Mindi had all of her puppy boosters has had had her annual booster each year. Oliver has had this almost 4 weeks. I'm sure Mindi will be fine. I did tell all of my neighbors that have dogs. All said their dogs are fully vaccinated. Interesting that you could get a new puppy after 4 months... I was told areas in direct sunlight still have parvo >6months, in the shade >1year. If Oliver doesn't pull through, we will wait at least 2 years or adopt an older vaccinated dog. I have carpet in my house even with cleaning treatments I wouldn't risk going through all of this again.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

As far as getting a new Puppy at 16 weeks of age, apparently at that time (over 20 years ago) it was ok to bring her home and she did fine. Angel lived to be 141/2 years old so I guess you can say she survived for that long a period of time. 

Wondering whether or not you contacted the Breeder that you got Oliver from to let him/her know what happened?? I am not sure though how old Oliver is and if the Breeder would do anything to compensate what he had to go through as well as your family.


----------



## Mindi's mom

I'm glad things worked out for you guys. It's amazing the medical advancements over the years...I mean just from one year to the next.
He is 6 months old and I didn't get him from a breeder. I got him from a girl when he was 15 weeks. She said she couldn't keep him because her toddler was too rough. When we met for the first time her daughter tried to pick Mindi up by her rear legs. I can definitely see why there was a problem. It is a kind of long story about his "breeder" and all but I don't think him having parvo had anything to do with being there 6 months ago. There are other threads from when I got him that explain the back story.

Edit: I wanted to add a little more so you dont have to go find old threads. The "breeder" couldn't even get his DOB correct on all of his papers. I don't trust anything about that situation. I called her once and she barely spoke any English. I have really bad anxiety and going back and forth with that lady causes more stress than I can handle.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Called to check in since I never heard back from the Vet. He said Oliver is still eating and drinking with no vomiting. I asked how severe his diarrhea is and he said it is just soft but still formed. No blood present. He is handling all of the oral medication great. He will call me tomorrow to let me know if he thinks he is ready to go home. YAY!


----------



## glo77

yah


----------



## pippersmom

Mindi's mom said:


> Called to check in since I never heard back from the Vet. He said Oliver is still eating and drinking with no vomiting. I asked how severe his diarrhea is and he said it is just soft but still formed. No blood present. He is handling all of the oral medication great. He will call me tomorrow to let me know if he thinks he is ready to go home. YAY!


Great news! :chili:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

It sounds as thought Oliver is really doing well and hopefully he will be coming home soon!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Thank goodness for more great news! It sounds as though Oliver will be back home with you soon. I would love to see a video of him when he sees you ... I wouldn't be surprised if he is wagging his tail like mad and holds on to you like Velcro.


----------



## maggieh

Very good news!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Great news


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Great news!


----------



## Mindi's mom

On our way home! Yay!!!


----------



## maddysmom

I'm just seeing this thread now. So glad Oliver pulled through. Your daughter and Oliver are darling!


----------



## Snowbody

YAY:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Mindi's mom

I dont know how to post videos from my phone. Giving his Mommy happy kisses. http://youtu.be/-7NBQTwG8UU


----------



## Snowbody

It says the video is private and won't show.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Now it should work. Also wanted to say that his whole stay at this vet was $50 less than the 24 hour stay at the first vet. Just crazy.


----------



## edelweiss

Doing the happy dance!:wavetowel2::wavetowel2::cheer::cheer::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## Mindi's mom

http://youtu.be/-7NBQTwG8UU hubby said the other link still didn't work.


----------



## sherry

So happy for you! Fabulous news!


----------



## pippersmom

:chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Such happy news.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Just wanted to let everyone know we just got home. Oliver couldn't wait to get out of the car. Went potty, had a normal solid BM and urinated. Got inside and went straight for his water bowl. He has already started wrestling with Mindi and chasing the cats. He is back to acting like a normal playful puppy. It makes me teary to see him so happy.


----------



## Maglily

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mindi's mom said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know we just got home. Oliver couldn't wait to get out of the car. Went potty, had a normal solid BM and urinated. Got inside and went straight for his water bowl. He has already started wrestling with Mindi and chasing the cats. He is back to acting like a normal playful puppy. It makes me teary to see him so happy.


Oh, happy tears!!!:chili:

Thank you so much for sharing the great pictures and video! I can't stop smiling for you and your daughter. I am so happy for all of you ... including Oliver. :wub:

Oliver is home and healthy! :chili::chili: What a wonderful way to enjoy your weekend! :tender:

Please give Oliver kisses and hugs from his Auntie Marie.:wub:And, big hugs to you Camille, for being such a wonderful Mommy to your precious fluff baby, Oliver. :tender:


----------



## rrwtrw

Camille - such great news! Enjoy this happy day. So many people are praying for Oliver. Please keep us posted!

Terre


----------



## Alexa

That's wonderful news! So happy sweet Oliver is home again!

Love the video with the thousand kisses, very cute!


----------



## Kathleen

Yaaaaay for Oliver!
:sHa_banana::sHa_banana::sHa_banana:


----------



## silverhaven

I am so thrilled to see him happy and home  it has been quite an ordeal. Your daughter is precious. The kissy link worked for me.


----------



## wkomorow

Glad he is home.


----------



## socalyte

That's wonderful! Does he have to go back for any checkups or is Oliver considered healed? 

Love the video-- I was able to view the first one you posted. Your daughter looks like she's in heaven, LOL.


----------



## Mindi's mom

I fed the doggies about an hour ago. We left to go eat at Subway. Just got home and sat down on the couch. Oliver sat down beside me and then threw up. He was really excited when we got home, jumping, running, yelping. I don't know if he got too excited or if it is his tummy. He only got sent home with Clavamox & Metronidazole. The vet closed 30 minutes ago (7:15pm). I have 1 Cerenia left from the other vet. One dose is 1/2 pill (last 24 hours). I went ahead and gave him that. I'll call the Vet in the morning and see if I need to get some more. I really thought we were in the clear. They said he hasn't vomited in days. It makes me wonder if he has and he just ate it before they noticed.


----------



## edelweiss

I really can't imagine him being sick & eating vomit. I do know that parvo takes a LONG time to get over completely and things can manifest themselves much later than you would expect. I would definitely get in touch w/the vet when he is back. Did they given you instructions on what to do if. . . .


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Great news that Oliver is home again and perhaps he just was so excited or ate and drank too fast that caused him to get sick again. Please do keep us posted as he does during the night and hope that all of you can get a good night's rest.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Glad to hear Oliver is home. Maybe he just over done it...Prayers and hugs to all


----------



## glo77

I'll go with he was just too excited ate and drank too fast and I am so glad he is home.


----------



## Mindi's mom

No, I didn't get any "just in case" instructions. I really thought we were in the clear since we didn't get any anti nausea meds and (I think) it has been 48 hours of eating and drinking on his own. All of my days are running together. He did REALLY scarf down his food. Like his head was bobbing back and forth **CHOMP** **CHOMP**. Almost like he was inhaling, swallowing it whole. Maybe he is just starving and I let him eat too much, too fast at one time. He has been fine the last two hours but I did give him the Cerenia. I'm going to keep a close eye on him and call the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## glo77

Aww I think he will be ok. Slow him down a little Maybe hand feed him slowly for a bit. He is THRILLED to be home with his food and his family. Obviously does have an appetite too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Mindi's mom said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know we just got home. Oliver couldn't wait to get out of the car. Went potty, had a normal solid BM and urinated. Got inside and went straight for his water bowl. He has already started wrestling with Mindi and chasing the cats. He is back to acting like a normal playful puppy. It makes me teary to see him so happy.




Thank you Lord


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Just hoping Oliver's tummy was only upset from all the excitement of getting to come back home. Or, eating too fast?

I hope you are all sleeping peacefully tonight.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Checking in to see how little Oliver is doing this morning???


----------



## silverhaven

Checking in today, does sound like he pigged out last night  hopefully better today, maybe a good idea to divide his portion, or hand feed to slow him down.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Checking in???


----------



## Mindi's mom

So far, so good. He ate this morning (I separated it in to two portions). No vomiting. The vet said it was fine to give him the Cerenia. Solid BM last night and this morning.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Thanks for the update...your news was very encouraging and hoping that Oliver continues to improve.


----------



## silverhaven

Great news! he seems to be almost back to his old self


----------



## glo77




----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mindi's mom said:


> So far, so good. He ate this morning (I separated it in to two portions). No vomiting. The vet said it was fine to give him the Cerenia. Solid BM last night and this morning.


Thank you for the update, Camille. Wonderful news, too!

Do you have Pep-cid tabs? (1/4 tab for our fluffs) Oliver could probably take that instead of the Cerenia.


----------



## sherry

Good news! Thankful!


----------



## Mindi's mom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you for the update, Camille. Wonderful news, too!
> 
> Do you have Pep-cid tabs? (1/4 tab for our fluffs) Oliver could probably take that instead of the Cerenia.


I have a 40 mg Famotidine Rx for me. That is the active ingredient in Pepcid. I take it for allergies since it is an H2 inhibitor. I looked online and it says Pepcid comes in 20 & 40mg. Do you know which you 1/4 for your dogs? Tonight was the last dose of cerenia I had. I guess I can call and ask the Vet dosage tomorrow.


----------



## wkomorow

Luck take 2.5 mg (1/4 of a 10mg tablet) each night to reduce the possibility of acid reflux.


----------



## glo77

Well maybe he doesn't need to take either of those any more. I would definitely call the vet first. Sounds like he has continued to have a good day unless I missed a post some where.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you for the update, Camille. Wonderful news, too!
> 
> Do you have Pep-cid tabs? (1/4 tab for our fluffs) Oliver could probably take that instead of the Cerenia.


It's 1/4 of a 10mg tablet (Snowball takes 1/4 in the morning and 1/4 at night)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

glo77 said:


> Well maybe he doesn't need to take either of those any more. I would definitely call the vet first. Sounds like he has continued to have a good day unless I missed a post some where.


Right. Check with your vet. But, Pep-cid shouldn't hurt if you need it tonight.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub: So happy Oliver is feeling better


----------



## Mindi's mom

He already had the last dose of Cerenia tonight. It last 24 hours. I'm going to wait and see how he does with out it tomorrow night/the next morning. Maybe he won't need anything else. So glad this seems to be over. PHEW!


----------



## wkomorow

That is great that he is now doing so well. Talk to your vet - Pepcid is a preventative - it does not work as a remedy.


----------



## Snowbody

Good news about Oliver.


wkomorow said:


> Luck take 2.5 mg (1/4 of a 10mg tablet) each night to reduce the possibility of acid reflux.





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> It's 1/4 of a 10mg tablet (Snowball takes 1/4 in the morning and 1/4 at night)


Are you two still able to get 10mg Pepcid. I have run out and keep just seeing higher doses. I can't imagine cutting those pills down into 8ths. Let me know if you find it in certain brands. I've tried Pepcid and the drug store versions.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Good news about Oliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you two still able to get 10mg Pepcid. I have run out and keep just seeing higher doses. I can't imagine cutting those pills down into 8ths. Let me know if you find it in certain brands. I've tried Pepcid and the drug store versions.


Yes, it's Pepcid 10mg. I will mail you a box of them.


----------



## jody10

How long have you been giving the pepcid ac? Is it safe long term? My vet suggested it for my dog because he has acid reflux and he sometime makes a hacking noise when playing.


----------



## wkomorow

Snowbody said:


> Good news about Oliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you two still able to get 10mg Pepcid. I have run out and keep just seeing higher doses. I can't imagine cutting those pills down into 8ths. Let me know if you find it in certain brands. I've tried Pepcid and the drug store versions.



Sue - they are marked original strength - these are 10 mg. The maximum strength are 20 mg.

Amazon.com: Pepcid AC Original Strength Acid Reducer Tablets, 90 Count: Health & Personal Care

We use equate:

http://www.amazon.com/Equate-Controller-Original-Strength-Tablets/dp/B0016NAK82


----------



## Ann Mother

Just checking in. How is Oliver today?


----------



## Mindi's mom

Ann Mother said:


> Just checking in. How is Oliver today?


He is great! The Cerenia won't wear off until tonight. I guess I wont really know if he has any more vomiting until tomorrow after breakfast. 

Oliver making his bed just right. (15 second video)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mindi's mom said:


> He is great! The Cerenia won't wear off until tonight. I guess I wont really know if he has any more vomiting until tomorrow after breakfast.
> 
> Oliver making his bed just right. (15 second video)


Especially after looking at Oliver making his bed ... I think he is doing more than fine.:chili:

If Oliver is eating and drinking ... then his tummy must be okay. When Snowball's tummy is really upset ... he has no interest in food. And, I know it's really bad if he turns away his favorite treats. 

I am so happy for all of you!


----------



## Mindi's mom

Oliver's first Vet just called me. Trying to get me to change my 2 star review of their facility. 
This is what my reviews said, "Dr. Golden had a great bed-side manner but long story short...3rd week battling Parvo. Went to a new Vet and he couldn't believe the lack of care that was provided. Our puppy lost 15% of his body weight in 2 days and it was shrugged off here. They wouldn't even double check his weight when I asked multiple times. I took him the next morning to my new vet. He was hospitalized immediately and stayed for 5 days. His 5 day stay was $50 less than his 24 hour stay here. My new vet also has a Dr there from 7am-10pm.

I told her I didn't think there was anything to be changed. That was my exact experience. I told her the final straw was when the tech couldn't even humor me to take is weight again. Dr. Golden assured me it was a training error and that would be addresses.


----------



## glo77

Good for you. You love this dog and tried your best to trust her to bring your little guy through. I agree with what others have said I think going to your Mom's vet was the wisest decision of all. That one most likely saved this little guy's life.


----------



## Snowbody

Mindi's mom said:


> Oliver's first Vet just called me. Trying to get me to change my 2 star review of their facility.
> This is what my reviews said, "Dr. Golden had a great bed-side manner but long story short...3rd week battling Parvo. Went to a new Vet and he couldn't believe the lack of care that was provided. Our puppy lost 15% of his body weight in 2 days and it was shrugged off here. They wouldn't even double check his weight when I asked multiple times. I took him the next morning to my new vet. He was hospitalized immediately and stayed for 5 days. His 5 day stay was $50 less than his 24 hour stay here. My new vet also has a Dr there from 7am-10pm.
> 
> I told her I didn't think there was anything to be changed. That was my exact experience. I told her the final straw was when the tech couldn't even humor me to take is weight again. Dr. Golden assured me it was a training error and that would be addresses.


Camille - bravo to you for this review!! It's exactly what took place. You could have lost Oliver if you stayed with that practice. I wouldn't change a thing. They need to change their practice. Glad Oliver's improving.


----------



## silverhaven

You gave a fair review, sounds like a vet who asks for good reviews, and that is how you ended up there in the first place. Needs reviews like yours for others following your path, and also for the vet to smarten up.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Mindi's mom said:


> Oliver's first Vet just called me. Trying to get me to change my 2 star review of their facility.
> This is what my reviews said, "Dr. Golden had a great bed-side manner but long story short...3rd week battling Parvo. Went to a new Vet and he couldn't believe the lack of care that was provided. Our puppy lost 15% of his body weight in 2 days and it was shrugged off here. They wouldn't even double check his weight when I asked multiple times. I took him the next morning to my new vet. He was hospitalized immediately and stayed for 5 days. His 5 day stay was $50 less than his 24 hour stay here. My new vet also has a Dr there from 7am-10pm.
> 
> I told her I didn't think there was anything to be changed. That was my exact experience. I told her the final straw was when the tech couldn't even humor me to take is weight again. Dr. Golden assured me it was a training error and that would be addresses.




:aktion033: good for you, I'm planning on doing the same thing with my foot Dr.

I'm glad Oliver is feeling better :wub:


----------



## maggieh

jody10 said:


> How long have you been giving the pepcid ac? Is it safe long term? My vet suggested it for my dog because he has acid reflux and he sometime makes a hacking noise when playing.


I wouldn't use it long term. It has a number of side effects that I would be concerned about, which is why we stopped using it and went on a holistic protocol under the advice of a holistic vet.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Guess it's time to bring this thread to a close. Oliver seems to be all better! Thanks for all of the support, thoughts and prayers!


----------



## glo77

hmmmm well that is wonderful news for sure. MAYBE you could like carry us another day or 2 if you think about it. I constantly check for a message and I know I am not alone. I do always think no news is good news BUT it sure is nice when you actually say so. Long happy healthy life for Oliver and all who love him too.


----------



## lydiatug

AMAZING news, so glad to hear it!!!!!


----------



## Mindi's mom

If anything weird happens, I'll definitely post! He is more "regular" than he has every been. He has had soft stool or out right diarrhea since I got him the beginning of Dec (and would go 4-6x a day). He has perfect little tootsie rolls 2x a day now. He still has about a week of antibiotics left. I have started mixing his dry food in with his Rx wet food. I've got 3 or 4 big cans of that food left. I'm going to try feeding him the same food Mindi eats again since it is an all stages food. Giving him a probiotic sprinkled on his food.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you Lord 
Oh I'm so glad he's better, give him loves from me:wub:


----------



## Mindi's mom

AHHHH, I just want to bang my head against a wall! Oliver just threw up 2 x outside. He hadn't ate anything since last night around 7 but he threw up food. Now would be about 36 hour since he took a Cerenia and it lasts 24 hours. I don't know how he held down his food all day yesterday and then throws up this morning.

I called the Vet. He said to see how he does holding down his breakfast. If he throws up again he is going to call in a Rx for more Cerenia to my grocery store pharmacy. 

I was just getting happy again. I thought this was over. I have already hugged Oliver and told him how happy I was for him to be better and to have pulled through this. 

I know that he is definitely on the mend and I don't think he will go back to being in a critical state...but I'm just tired of my heart hurting for him. He does feel good though.

Here is Oliver barking at Baby-Cat (14 seconds) last night. Barking at cats is one of his favorite things to do.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh I'm hoping that Oliver keeps his breakfast down. He sounds very good in the video barking, and he's beautiful. Praying that he's on the road to a full recovery!


----------



## edelweiss

Mindi, I tried to gently warn you in one of my previous postings that Parvo takes time to heal. The mucosa of the gut have a great recovery process so please don't be discouraged. Oliver has passed the crucial phase but you need to be patient for the real healing to take place. So don't be discouraged--- this may linger for a bit. I am glad your vet is working w/you as he seems to know what he is doing. Keep on keeping on!
Our Kitzi tried to poison himself once & his gut situation took about 6 wks. to heal.


----------



## silverhaven

I think he should be on a strong probiotic. (Right now he is on just the animal essential one right?) like the tube one I showed you on amazon. That is what the holistic vet would give, I think. with all the antibiotics he has been on he needs strong doses to repair, repopulate his gut. Also 1/4 pepcid that I saw mentioned earlier would be my first choice to try rather than keeping going with Cerenia. 

He is over the worst I think, hopefully it is just time now.


----------



## glo77

yes he is on the mend He was very ill. He is doing very well and will continue to do so. I really really like your new vet.


----------



## Mindi's mom

silverhaven said:


> I think he should be on a strong probiotic. (Right now he is on just the animal essential one right?) like the tube one I showed you on amazon. That is what the holistic vet would give, I think. with all the antibiotics he has been on he needs strong doses to repair, repopulate his gut. Also 1/4 pepcid that I saw mentioned earlier would be my first choice to try rather than keeping going with Cerenia.
> 
> He is over the worst I think, hopefully it is just time now.


No he isn't taking the Animal Essentials yet & I wasn't given the tube. His Rx probiotic is called Proviable Dc. It is a white capsule that I sprinkle on his food. I don't know if it is "strong". His BM is still perfect. I think he just has a little nausea. It has been a little over 2 hours since I fed him breakfast and no vomiting. I think Sandi is right. He is just still healing. I had even read on some sites that it took some dogs up to 2 years to act completely normal again. I really can't imagine that long but I realize he has only been home for a few days. I wish that the Vet would let me know a little more about what to expect. I worry because after he was released the first time it started back just like this. I would rather worry about the little things than not worry and let it get back to where it was.


----------



## lydiatug

hopefully he is on the mend...what an adorable little barking face!


----------



## edelweiss

When I said about 6 wks. that means he was on antibiotics & meds for almost that entire time & then continued healing as we gradually weaned him off his meds. He was on special food & some supplements for a long time afterward, but he made a full recovery!


----------



## Mindi's mom

edelweiss said:


> When I said about 6 wks. that means he was on antibiotics & meds for almost that entire time & then continued healing as we gradually weaned him off his meds. He was on special food & some supplements for a long time afterward, but he made a full recovery!


That gives me more of a realistic timeline. He has been on meds for 4 weeks 3 days. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## edelweiss

Mindi, it depends on lots of stuff. We caught Kitzi's the hour it happened & started treatment at ER vet. I think since Olliver's went on for some time the damage could be worse---so you are comparing oranges to apples here. Whatever the case patience will pay well on your emotional state---just take a day at a time and keep w/the program of healing.


----------



## Mindi's mom

edelweiss said:


> Mindi, it depends on lots of stuff. We caught Kitzi's the hour it happened & started treatment at ER vet. I think since Olliver's went on for some time the damage could be worse---so you are comparing oranges to apples here. Whatever the case patience will pay well on your emotional state---just take a day at a time and keep w/the program of healing.


I don't know what to call the exact moment. The very first vomit & diarrhea, I was at the vet ASAP(Feb 2, about 2 hours after he vomited). He was treated for about 2 weeks then was taken off all meds. It started back a couple days later (not as bad)on Feb 18. That is when this thread started. So he was only without meds from the first signs, for a couple of days. They didn't have the same diagnoses on the first trip but it was the exact medication that was used to treat the parvo. Hopefully there isn't much "damage".


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mindi's mom said:


> No he isn't taking the Animal Essentials yet & I wasn't given the tube. His Rx probiotic is called Proviable Dc. It is a white capsule that I sprinkle on his food. I don't know if it is "strong". His BM is still perfect. I think he just has a little nausea. It has been a little over 2 hours since I fed him breakfast and no vomiting. I think Sandi is right. He is just still healing. I had even read on some sites that it took some dogs up to 2 years to act completely normal again. I really can't imagine that long but I realize he has only been home for a few days. I wish that the Vet would let me know a little more about what to expect. I worry because after he was released the first time it started back just like this. I would rather worry about the little things than not worry and let it get back to where it was.


Camille, just ask your vet that you need to know more of what to expect right now. You shouldn't feel uncomfortable asking as many questions as need be. Believe me, a good vet respects those who ask questions in order for us to make sure their fluffs are getting better. And, sometimes we have to remind ourselves that we are paying the professionals for their services.

I agree about giving the Pep-cid instead of too much Cerenia. When Snowball needed Cerenia it was meant to used for a short period of time.

Maybe Oliver threw up this morning because he might have needed a little something in his tummy between regular meals. Snowball needs just a little something in between because his tummy will get upset if his stomach gets too acidic from not eating for say a twelve hour period.

All of us are giving you advice here and mean well .. but, I would talk to your vet about our tips, too. 

The video of Oliver and the cat is so cute ... both of them are adorable. :wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh

Instead of pumping in more meds which can be problematic I would suggest you give him a dropper of ginger mint tonic several times a day. It acts like Pepcid but all natural with no chemicals or side effects.


----------



## glo77

I like the talk to your vet the best.


----------



## silverhaven

glo77 said:


> I like the talk to your vet the best.


I think the advice we are trying to give are in the lines of more of what a holistic Doctor may give, now that he is out of danger. A regular vet may only prescribe things like Cerenia, where a holistic vet will want high probiotic and maybe ginger tonic or the less strong anti nausea, which will build up his system for healing. Given he is seeing a regular vet then she won't get that advice.


----------



## edelweiss

silverhaven said:


> I think the advice we are trying to give are in the lines of more of what a holistic Doctor may give, now that he is out of danger. A regular vet may only prescribe things like Cerenia, where a holistic vet will want high probiotic and maybe ginger tonic or the less strong anti nausea, which will build up his system for healing. Given he is seeing a regular vet then she won't get that advice.


:goodpost:


----------



## Mindi's mom

More throw up about an hour ago. I think I'm going to try and feed him small meals through out the day and see if that helps. I think his tummy might be a little acidic to only have 2 meals a day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

edelweiss said:


> :goodpost:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mindi's mom said:


> More throw up about an hour ago. I think I'm going to try and feed him small meals through out the day and see if that helps. I think his tummy might be a little acidic to only have 2 meals a day.


What does it look like when he throws up? Mostly food or more of a foam? Are you still going to check in with your vet?

Maybe until you check with the doctor you should feed him a bland diet. Maybe a little boiled chicken with a little rice. 

Just some thoughts ... fluffs can be different with what works best for them.


----------



## sherry

I would suggest 4 small meals a day. It's much easier on his liver, and with all the meds his liver probably can't handle all that a once. What are you feeding him?


----------



## Mindi's mom

It is a bland GI high energy food the vet gave us. We have 2 cans left (about 3days worth). Yesterday morning it was food. Last night it was foam. So far, so good today. I fed him a little earlier this morning and I'll give him small meals through out the day.


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzi was started on a Hills prescription canned (not my fav but I did what the vet wanted) at first---he got a tsp. at a time. He was later put on RC special food too, but in small amounts. He eventually was able to go back to home cooked but it was slow.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Just a little update. No vomiting today but he has refused to eat anything since this morning. I'll try feeding him again before I go to bed. If he still wont eat in the morning I'm going to call the vet.


----------



## maggieh

Mindi's mom said:


> Just a little update. No vomiting today but he has refused to eat anything since this morning. I'll try feeding him again before I go to bed. If he still wont eat in the morning I'm going to call the vet.


What food do you give him? It's quite possible that with all he's been through his previous food, especially if it's kibble, is upsetting his tummy or that he's got an acid issue right now. A bland diet or a different protein may prove helpful. If the vet says pepcid or cerenia, I would recommend a natural solution instead that does the same thing like ginger mint. You may need a holistic vet to help get his digestive system back into top shape; continually pumping chemicals and drugs into him won't do that. And if he's not still on a probiotic, he should be.


----------



## pippersmom

I'm sorry Oliver still isn't feeling the greatest. What a long drawn out recovery this is. Poor little guy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

How is Oliver this morning, Camille?

Maybe the prescribed pet food is not agreeing with him? A test for seeing if Snowball was having tummy problems ... or just not interested in his meal ... was to offer him one of his favorite treats. If Snowball is really not feeling well he will not be interested in his treats.

I hope Oliver has an appetite this morning.


----------



## Mindi's mom

He threw up twice this morning (foam) but then ate all of his breakfast. He is still using the bathroom normally.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Poor little guy, he's been through so much, I'm glad to hear he finally ate. Hopefully he can keep it down


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mindi's mom said:


> He threw up twice this morning (foam) but then ate all of his breakfast. He is still using the bathroom normally.


Sometimes an empty stomach causes a yellowish foam. If that is the case, it's best to start with smaller amounts of food spread out for a little while. If he ate his breakfast and kept it down then that sounds good.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sometimes an empty stomach causes a yellowish foam. If that is the case, it's best to start with smaller amounts of food spread out for a little while. If he ate his breakfast and kept it down then that sounds good.


Well, since he had refused to even look at his food since yesterday morning that is entirely possible. Held down his food all day today.


----------



## Lou's Mom

Lou was having the vomiting and loose poo's when I changed him to the Fromm's - I transitioned it slowly and the girls had no problem but he would have the yellow foamy stuff in the morning and also throw up the food occasionally. He's always had firm poo's but not while he was on that. Again the girls had no problems. I've switched back to Wellness and he's back to normal. 

Hope you can get to the bottom of his poor tummy problems.


----------



## Mindi's mom

BM is still normal hard tootsie rolls. Vomited 2 more times this hour. Refusing to eat. I haven't seen him drink any water today. I thought he was acting very strange and mopey today. The rest of the family thinks he is acting normal. I just called the vet. He said if he vomits any more to bring him in tomorrow. He told me to take up the water bowl and offer occasionally so I can measure how much he is drinking and to see if that is causing the vomiting.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Just took Oliver's picture. I can clearly tell he is feeling like crap. His eyes look heavy and he isn't holding his head normal. Does he look sickly to you guys or is it just me? My hubby and kids think I'm over reacting. I really don't think he is acting right.


----------



## silverhaven

Mummy's always know best. Those eyes are either really really tired or he is sick.  

I would be very concerned too.


----------



## lydiatug

I agree, those are the eyes of a puppy not feeling well at all. Hydration is key...I would definitely follow up with your vet, but in the meantime you might want to syringe water for a bit. I try to give at least 7ml per hour in small amounts. If he won't lick it himself, you can just hold your hand gently under his chin and syringe from the side. If you don't have one, you should be able to get at the vet or any drugstore.


----------



## Mindi's mom

He has been sleeping SOOOO much today. I think he is tired and sick. I just tried to feed him again and this time he ate it all. I think he just ate it because the cat wanted it. I'm just glad he ate. Hopefully, he will keep it down. I have tons of syringes from my kids and Oliver's medicine. I'll let this food settle in his tummy for 30 minutes and then I'll try giving him some water. Took his temp, it's 99.9


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Yes, Oliver doesn't look well ... he looks tired. I see that in Snowball's eyes when he is feeling off. 

I can't help but wonder if Oliver would do better with some little bites of plain boiled chicken breast and white rice for a couple of days. Every time I look at the picture of your Royal Canin with all of the listed ingredients ... I wonder if it could be too much for him. 

How much is Oliver eating per meal ... in measurements? It's interesting that he is eating again. 

Another thing that has been in the back of my mind is the Parvo. Do you have any idea where he picked it up? I know that homes or lawns can be contaminated for months with Parvo. I never thought much about it ... but, Snowball's doctor who is giving him laser treatments in our home ... was telling us how people bring things in on their shoes that can make our pups sick. At least that is what I understood her to say. Krisi will be here tomorrow ... so, if you would like me to ask her anything specific in regard to Parvo I would be happy to ask her. 

I am just sharing thoughts and some experiences when Snowball was not feeling well with tummy issues. I will be interested to see what your vet says about Oliver's tummy.

You are getting great feedback here from so many other SM family members.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

He looks like he's feeling terrible, poor little guy, he's been through so much, come on sweet Oliver :wub:


----------



## Lou's Mom

One thing that I did when Lou wasn't feeling well and wouldn't drink was hold an ice cube and let him lick it a bit. Seemed to make him (and me) feel a little better. 

Sure hope he's feeling better, btw, Mom's may overreact but we always know when something's off.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

So sorry to hear Oliver is still feeling bad. It's true Mom's always sense when something is not right. I like Donna ' s suggestion of the ice cube. Hope he feels better tomorrow ((Big hugs)))


----------



## Mindi's mom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yes, Oliver doesn't look well ... he looks tired. I see that in Snowball's eyes when he is feeling off.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if Oliver would do better with some little bites of plain boiled chicken breast and white rice for a couple of days. Every time I look at the picture of your Royal Canin with all of the listed ingredients ... I wonder if it could be too much for him.
> 
> How much is Oliver eating per meal ... in measurements? It's interesting that he is eating again.
> 
> Another thing that has been in the back of my mind is the Parvo. Do you have any idea where he picked it up? I know that homes or lawns can be contaminated for months with Parvo. I never thought much about it ... but, Snowball's doctor who is giving him laser treatments in our home ... was telling us how people bring things in on their shoes that can make our pups sick. At least that is what I understood her to say. Krisi will be here tomorrow ... so, if you would like me to ask her anything specific in regard to Parvo I would be happy to ask her.
> 
> I am just sharing thoughts and some experiences when Snowball was not feeling well with tummy issues. I will be interested to see what your vet says about Oliver's tummy.
> 
> You are getting great feedback here from so many other SM family members.


I only know of one person that has had any contact with parvo. My SIL fosters dogs and a set of 3 pups she got all had parvo within days of her getting them. We did see her at my husband's grandfather's funeral (Jan 28th). It is entirely possible that germs were tracked from her shoes to our shoes and back to our house. That would have been super quick though. He got sick 6:30am on Feb 2nd. He also made his one and only trip to Petsmart the week before (stayed in the cart)... that would be in the right timeline. We do have neighborhood dogs wander through our yard all the time. All the dogs love to poop and pee on every mailbox. So of course my dogs like to go poop and pee where the other dogs have. I really can't be sure of where he picked it up. We could bring it home on shoes from school, work, grocery store, etc.

It won't hurt anything to try the chicken and rice. I don't really buy chicken often, I'll have to go pick some up. I need to go grocery shopping this weekend any way. 

As far as questions to ask... I don't really have any. He has, what he has. I think it just takes a while to get over. 

He held down his food. I put 1 cup of water in his bowl. I have offered it to him 2 or 3 times. He has drank more than half so far. I guess that means he has been drinking and I just haven't seen him. Usually I can hear him drinking...maybe I just didn't notice. I was cleaning house all day.

It's like, he isn't sick enough for me to take him to the Vet but he isn't well enough for me not to worry. I'll just keep an eye on him and keep in touch with the vet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Camille, I meant to say skinless chicken breast. If you don't use a lot of chicken you can buy a few packaged pieces (preferably organic/grass fed) and cut the chicken up into smaller pieces and then freeze them. 

How is Oliver this morning?


----------



## edelweiss

Dogs exposed to Parvo can show symptoms as early as 3 days or as late as 12---but it is usually 5-10. 
Kitzel exhibited strong symptoms of TBD on the 10th (lst possible) day after exposure. The vet did not believe it at first as it is highly unusual, but tests proved her wrong. Usual has exceptions. I agree with you that this is going to be an extended thing and staying connected w/your vet is vital. It does so much damage to the gut that it has to heal properly (this was K's issue w. the poison he swallowed). I did not agree w/the vet on the feeding she chose but I did what she said & it worked. My way may have been as good as better but why pay a vet and then always second guess them. He did eventually go on Sam-E for a month after he was mostly healed. Remember that the throat (all mucosa) is also affected so this may cause some problems w/eating.


----------



## pippersmom

I feel so bad for the poor little guy. It's horrible to feel sick for one day let alone for many days. I hope he is feeling better today because I agree he looked awful in the picture you posted yesterday.


----------



## glo77

Its Saturday. I know I would have called my vet yesterday just to give him the info of what is happening now. The concern is tomorrow is Sunday. Will be harder to talk to the Vet who has cared so well for him and would probably not mind at all knowing how he seems as this week draws to a close. jmho


----------



## Mindi's mom

glo77 said:


> Its Saturday. I know I would have called my vet yesterday just to give him the info of what is happening now. The concern is tomorrow is Sunday. Will be harder to talk to the Vet who has cared so well for him and would probably not mind at all knowing how he seems as this week draws to a close. jmho


I did talk to my vet yesterday, two times. They are open 7 days a week. 

He is acting normal today. Still drinking plenty of water. No vomiting, normal BM. 

I think he doesn't like the probiotic I sprinkle on his food. He turned his nose up at his bowl and then I caught him eating Mindi's instead.

I still don't like that his tail hangs down...I don't remember it ever doing that before. It hangs down if he is relaxed. If he is alert or running, barking, walking it curls. If he is just standing there or eating, etc it hangs down. Maybe he has always been that way and for some reason I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Dominic

I give mine probiotics daily and they won't eat if mixed in with the food. I hide it on a piece of boiled chicken breast or cheese (I don't think you should give him cheese for now) and give it to them as a treat in the morning, you could try that. As being suggested before, you could also try feeding him boiled chicken breast with sticky rice for a few days instead of kibble or any other prescription food. It is easy on their tummy and they like it. I would give him a shallow tablespoon at time.


----------



## glo77

Great that this vet is available 7 day glad he seems some better today. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Mindi's mom

Just letting you guys know he has acted normal all day today. I guess he was just having a bad day yesterday. 

We got new furniture today. Oliver has claimed his spot. He stays top and center all sprawled out.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Oliver certainly looks very comfortable on the "new furniture" and glad that he is doing so much better too!!


----------



## maggieh

Paws crossed that he's fully on the mend and are getting "days in a row" of things going well!


----------



## silverhaven

He looks and sounds much better now, so happy to hear this :cheer:


----------



## Kathleen

So cute!
I love the "frog dog" legs!
Glad to hear he had a good day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mindi's mom

Another good day! 

Rylan playing with Oliver (30 second video)


----------



## pippersmom

Awwww he looks so good in the video. I am so happy to see he's feeling better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

That video warmed my heart, he's looking like a healthy Maltese, I hope he stays that way. Give him loves from auntie Paula :wub:


----------



## Mindi's mom

He was good for a while. Vomited four times yesterday. No vomiting today. His BM is becoming loose again. Kind of little "worm" looking poop. Little "worm" here and there throughout the day. I'm calling the vet tomorrow just to see what he says. Also going to the dog food boutique and dog food shopping...again. The BM change happened after he ran out of the GI food and started eating regular food. I'll update tomorrow. 

(By worm, I mean it is long and very skinny)


----------



## maggieh

Camille - what is the "regular" food you are feeding him? Which proteins and which starches? And which protein and starch in the GI food? Because this happens when he goes back to it, that almost sounds like a food intolerance. Several years ago, after Tessa had repeated bouts of colitis I learned she was intolerant to poultry and that was one of the triggers for her IBS and colitis.


----------



## edelweiss

Camille, please find the GI food & keep him on it. :thumbsup: It worked for Kitzel even though everyone thought I should try other stuff. Remember that Rome wasn't built in a day! :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy

I agree with Sandy. Get him back on the GI food. I have had Maggie on prescription diet for sensitive stomachs for years and she thrives on it. Since her Addison's diagnosis, I have toyed with changing her to regular food but have decided to stay with what has worked for her for so many years. My feeling is "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## Mindi's mom

maggieh said:


> Camille - what is the "regular" food you are feeding him? Which proteins and which starches? And which protein and starch in the GI food? Because this happens when he goes back to it, that almost sounds like a food intolerance. Several years ago, after Tessa had repeated bouts of colitis I learned she was intolerant to poultry and that was one of the triggers for her IBS and colitis.


Nature's Recipe- Grain Free- Salmon, Sweet potato & pumpkin. I was just really wanting him to be able to eat that food. It took me over 3 years to find a food Mindi wasn't allergic too. But I'm going to the pet boutique near me today to find something new. I'll just feed them different foods, separately.


----------



## Mindi's mom

edelweiss said:


> Camille, please find the GI food & keep him on it. :thumbsup: It worked for Kitzel even though everyone thought I should try other stuff. Remember that Rome wasn't built in a day! :wub:





maggie's mommy said:


> I agree with Sandy. Get him back on the GI food. I have had Maggie on prescription diet for sensitive stomachs for years and she thrives on it. Since her Addison's diagnosis, I have toyed with changing her to regular food but have decided to stay with what has worked for her for so many years. My feeling is "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".


It was an adult food. Not for Puppies or all-stages. They said it would be ok temporarily to let his stomach heal but not for long term. I am going to call and ask if they recommend anything else (besides what they had in office, which was the adult food).


----------



## edelweiss

Temporarily could mean until his mucosa has healed -- not for life. I would ask the vet how long he can be on it. I think Kitzi had it for about 2 months. I would not mess w/his food as you can see the results of all the changing around you are doing. If you keep changing he doesn't have time to adjust to it. Remember "slow & steady wins the race."


----------



## Mindi's mom

Alright. The vet said since Oliver is 6 months old and his long bone growth is complete I can keep him on the adult food. I really am not comfortable with that or feeding him Royal Canin. I called the Pet Boutique they are trained on holistic food. She recommended I try Zignature Lamb. It is a limited ingredient, grain free, potato free, chicken free and egg free food. I'm going to go pick up a bag and give it a try. I can return it if it doesn't work. Any one heard anything good or bad about this food? 

Zignature Lamb

Pet Food Advisor- Zignature-4.5 stars


----------



## maggieh

edelweiss said:


> Temporarily could mean until his mucosa has healed -- not for life. I would ask the vet how long he can be on it. I think Kitzi had it for about 2 months. I would not mess w/his food as you can see the results of all the changing around you are doing. If you keep changing he doesn't have time to adjust to it. Remember "slow & steady wins the race."


I agree. He was sick for a long time and it will take w long time to heal. Then you can SLOWLY transition him to something new. Even if the salmon agreed with him before, it may now trigger a GI upset because of how his immune system responds to it.


----------



## silverhaven

I personally, would keep him on the GI food for at least a month so that you know that the parvo is gone and he is stable for a decent amount of time before messing with his food. Then after that time would do a really really slow transition. He is very sensitive right now, not worth upsetting the applecart.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

So sorry that Oliver is still not feeling well.

I know that what is true in one case can be different in another. Pooh has Colitis and when she has a reaction to a food which she has an intolerance to or she gets overly stressed she will have long pencil shaped poops(which she has to strain to pass). The vet said that in her case it is due to inflammation of her colon. It is very hard to find the right foods and snacks that agree with them once they have GI problems.
Resting the system is very important after an illness or episode. 

It is possible that Oliver will never be able to tolerate the food(or some of the main ingredients) that he was on when he first became ill. That is true in our case. The ingredients of the food, that the vet had him on, seems to be what he is able to tolerate right now. I, personally would not transition to a new food at this time because with him already not feeling well it will be hard to tell if he tolerates the new food or if the symptoms are the result of another issue. I would consult with the vet about the food that he was on or either a recommendation of a bland diet to give his GI time to recover. 

Best of luck to you and Oliver. Hope he feels better soon :wub:


----------



## lyndy

I know the GI foods tend to have not so great ingredients, but I would not switch his food right now. His tummy needs what works right now. My dog was really ill too these last few weeks. She normally eats very high quality raw food. It is going to be a long road to get back there. We have had her on cooked chicken and sweet potato and are going to start slowly transitioning her to a pre mix to add to the chicken so her diet is complete. Until Oliver gets his tummy better with weeks of no vomitting and nice firm poops, I would not try to change foods. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Mindi's mom

*Vomiting Blood!*

I don't know if this is related. I figured I would just add on to this ridiculously long thread.

Oliver just vomited what looks to be blood. He hasn't vomited since the 10th. (Except yesterday when I induced vomiting after the chocolate incident). He has been eating and drinking fine. He acts his normal, playful self. He is outside chasing the kids right now. 

I called the vet. He said I can bring him in and they would look at him but they close at 7:15. He said I can just watch him (take up his food and water). If he does it again or starts acting abnormal to take him to the ER vet. I'm really hoping the kids left out something red that he ate but I can't think of anything. We haven't had any candy or anything in the house in so long. 

He said I can go ahead and give him some of the sucralfate I have left over. He said it might help, won't hurt. 

We haven't ate anything with bones in it...I just keep trying to think of what might be going on.

What do you think? This scares me so much. We just can't catch a break lately.


----------



## edelweiss

Camille, please ask the vet if it could be from the peroxide dosage he had yesterday. Remember the mucosa is still in a "healing stage" and any small thing may set off bleeding.


----------



## Mindi's mom

edelweiss said:


> Camille, please ask the vet if it could be from the peroxide dosage he had yesterday. Remember the mucosa is still in a "healing stage" and any small thing may set off bleeding.


My vet closed at 7:15 they didn't answer. I called the ER vet and they said "We can't tell you anything. If you are concerned feel free to bring him in."

I'm going to keep an eye on him. I feel like that is the most likely reason. He yacked his guts out yesterday. Over and over for about an hour. 

Of course I will take him in if it happens again or if he starts acting weird. I just don't want to spend 4x the amount that my regular vet would charge and them tell me it was the peroxide.


----------



## Ann Mother

Check his tummy to make sure not rigid or distended. If he vomits like that again I'd take him to the ER. Also check his gums to make sure they are pink & not salmon colored.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Ann Mother said:


> Check his tummy to make sure not rigid or distended. If he vomits like that again I'd take him to the ER. Also check his gums to make sure they are pink & not salmon colored.


Belly is normal, soft, squishy. His gums are normal pink. No more vomiting. I gave him a tsp of plain white rice. I know the vet said to take up his food but his tummy gets so upset when he doesn't eat anything. That was an hour ago. I was hoping to see a BM tonight. I'd like to see how that end is doing.


----------



## Ann Mother

Cool water but I'd stay away from food. Stomach to raw.


----------



## edelweiss

What do you have him on now food wise/ how many times a day does he eat and how big is the portion each time?


----------



## Mindi's mom

He is eating 1/2 of the RC GI wet food mixed with 1/2 Zignature Duck. 

I followed up with the vet this morning. Oliver has been fine ever since last night. Just the little red vomit and nothing since. He said I can give him rice with a tiny bit of food mixed in this morning and offer it to him through out the day adding increasing amounts of his food. He said he should be able to back to eating food without rice tomorrow. 

He really hates the rice. I tried to add a little low-sodium chicken broth but he still thought it was gross. He just picked out the 3 or 4 kibble pieces I had sprinkled on top & walked off.

I asked the vet if he was concerned, if he thought it was from the peroxide. He said he was confident that was all it was. He said dogs have a more sensitive stomach. That just a bout of vomiting can cause bleeding. The peroxide only made it more likely to happen.


----------



## lyndy

If he ever needs a bland diet again you can substitute cooked sweet potato instead of rice. My vet has us do that since rice is inflammatory and my dog just likes it better anyway. Just make sure it isn't canned sweet potato.


----------



## Mindi's mom

lyndy said:


> If he ever needs a bland diet again you can substitute cooked sweet potato instead of rice. My vet has us do that since rice is inflammatory and my dog just likes it better anyway. Just make sure it isn't canned sweet potato.


Sweet potato was one of the main ingredients in the food he has an intolerance to. I don't want to risk added tummy upset. The food he can't have is Salmon, sweet potato & pumpkin. The GI food that he does well on has salmon & rice. That leads me to believe it might be the sweet potato or pumpkin causing the loose stool.


----------



## Cupidsmommy

I am wondering how Oliver is now? I sure hope he's ok.

I am a bit worried about Cupid my 13 week baby. He's been just moping around the house today and kind of acting like dogs do when they have poop stuck to their butt. A couple of times this morning he whined. He is pooping and peeing fine and eating but not playing at all. I'm wondering if he's had too many chew treats like dream bones or greenies or charlee Bears. I've been giving to him to keep him from chewing other things. Just a few mins ago I noticed on the potty pad some red gellish blood with the stool. I can pick him up and manipulate him with no problems but he is sitting and laying in odd positions and doesn't seem comfortable sometimes. Any ideas?


----------



## silverhaven

Cupidsmommy said:


> I am wondering how Oliver is now? I sure hope he's ok.
> 
> I am a bit worried about Cupid my 13 week baby. He's been just moping around the house today and kind of acting like dogs do when they have poop stuck to their butt. A couple of times this morning he whined. He is pooping and peeing fine and eating but not playing at all. I'm wondering if he's had too many chew treats like dream bones or greenies or charlee Bears. I've been giving to him to keep him from chewing other things. Just a few mins ago I noticed on the potty pad some red gellish blood with the stool. I can pick him up and manipulate him with no problems but he is sitting and laying in odd positions and doesn't seem comfortable sometimes. Any ideas?


You may want to start a new thread for this  but honestly a 13 week old is pretty small, and can go downhill fast. Bloody mucous in stool is a cause for concern and I think a vet visit is in order. I do think much of those treats are not a good idea, I would get a bone that Cupid doesn't ingest, just chews.


----------



## Cupidsmommy

I started a new thread. Watching him like a hawk and will take him in if needed. We have 24 hr vet nearby so will definitely use.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Cupidsmommy said:


> I started a new thread. Watching him like a hawk and will take him in if needed. We have 24 hr vet nearby so will definitely use.


I'll look for your other post and post there. Oliver has been great!


----------



## Cupidsmommy

I'm so relieved to hear sweet Oliver is better. Whew!


----------



## Cupidsmommy

This sounds exactly like what Cupid he had for quite a while after we first got him! We had about $1000 worth of test run. They could not find the culprit. They did put him on antibiotics and a wormer just to be safe even though he tested negative. They even gave him a pink liquid that was called liquid bandage or something to stop the bleeding. It eventually just went away, no more blood in the stool - no more vomiting.


----------

